# Haruki Murakami



## sel (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's high time that this literary deity finally gets his own thread. After hearing his name thrown around in the conversation thread I decided to pick up his latest release _After Dark_, which follows the strange doings of five seemingly lost souls in Tokyo one night from just before midnight until dawn. Similar to other books I've read of him subsequently (Kafka, Hard Boiled Wonderland) it follows what seems to be two parallel storylines at first -- with alternate chapters devoted to their respective characters, and the tense in which it's written; first person plural and third person singular. 

The atmosphere Murakami creates in the Tokyo twilight is fantastic, and one of my main selling points of the novel. Stillness and elegance, yet chaotic; unbelievably surreal, yet simultaneously so very real; hip, jazzy and yet noir. However, what I loved most about this book though was the characterisation. The way it explores their histories, their interpersonal relationships both past and forming, it gets you feeling.

I was going to talk about Kafka on the Shore but I'm exhausted (Not from this, don't worry) so I'm going to have a shower. Those of you who've read it will know that no words I write will come close to giving that bizzare whirlwind of a story it's due justice.

So yeah. Murakami fans unite!

edit: I *want* Norweigan Wood now. Just haven't been able to get my hands on it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to buy Kafka on the shore. I read Hardboiled Wonderland and The End of The World and The Wind-up Bird Chronicle and loved them to death. I have Norwegian Wood but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 29, 2008)

Only read a short story, which was pretty sublime, so I intend to get dug into _Norwegian Wood_ soon. Once I manage to pick up Calvino again, at least.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 30, 2008)

I picked up _*Norwegian Wood*_ after watching a documentary on Murakami a few months back, read it on holiday and absolutely loved it. His characters are superb, in-depth, fascinating and wildly different. Supposedly the most 'real' of his novels, I'd recommend it to anyone.

Followed that up with *The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle*, as I mentioned on another thread it didn't quite live up to NW for me, but was still a brilliant read, very surreal at times and with a tendency to veer off on to the narratives of minor characters in the plot, each one as fantastically unreal as the last.

I'm currently two-thirds of the way through A *Wild Sheep Chase*, and it's amazing, despite seemingly detaching you from the characters by never once naming them (always referred to as he, she, my girlfriend or any number of nicknames) the characters all draw you in, in their own wierd and wonderful ways. The plot is so unreal it shouldn't work, but it does perfectly. Another must read from Murakami.

Still got _*Kafka on the Shore*_ (which I lent to a friend and he said it was amazing), and *Dance Dance Dance* to read yet, and looking forward to them both immensely.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 30, 2008)

He doesn't name the characters in Hardboiled Wonderland either. Yet it works incredibly amazing.


----------



## sel (Sep 30, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I want to buy Kafka on the shore. I read Hardboiled Wonderland and The End of The World and The Wind-up Bird Chronicle and loved them to death. I have Norwegian Wood but haven't read it yet.



I'll swap you my Kafka for your Wood, then everyone's a winner.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 30, 2008)

sel said:


> I'll swap you my Kafka for your Wood, then everyone's a winner.



Am I seeing some innuendo's? 

Has anyone read Dance, Dance, Dance? I'll read it anyway, but it'd be nice to get some opinions about it. I saw a slew of positive reviews on the back when purchasing, but upon closer inspection they are identical to the reviews on the back of half of his english-translated books.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Issued this today by your recommendation 

And I first thought you meant the Beatles song Norwegian Wood


----------



## sel (Sep 30, 2008)

Trunkten: I've been wanting to check it out actually. It's part of a series though isn't it?

CX: His writing is actually filled with references to Western (pop?) culture. Beethoven, Duke Ellington, Truffaut, Turgenev. In fact one of the things I like about him is how he manages to fit all of these into his actual writing, exhibiting his erudition, whilst actually making a point.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 1, 2008)

sel said:


> Trunkten: I've been wanting to check it out actually. It's part of a series though isn't it?



Ooooh, now you've got me, I haven't a clue. I should hope not, but I literally just skimmed the blurb before buying it, I was just going on the strength of his works that I'd already read, so it didn't cross my mind to check something like that.

Just checked on Wikipedia, apparently it's a sequel to Wild Sheep Chase, thankfully, although apparently the plots don't entirely align like they should. However, considering Wild Sheep Chase was the third of a series in which the other two haven't been translated into English outside of Japan, I've had no trouble following that. In fact I didn't even realise it was part of a series until I was told.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 1, 2008)

sel said:


> I'll swap you my Kafka for your Wood, then everyone's a winner.



I could actually make that swap too, except in an almost more practical fashion! Norwegian Wood is a great read, a simple enough story told beautifully.

Murakami is a wonderful writer all around really though I think he's particularly gifted when it comes to characterisation.

-Mori, ordering after dark.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 2, 2008)

I read After Dark for my first Murakami. it was pretty decent despite being a translation. 
i wish i could read japanese smoothly to read the real deal.

i found the chapters about the lifeless girl and the man watching her on the television really creepy. gave me shivers


----------



## sel (Oct 4, 2008)

After Dark was teh book that hooked me on Murakami in the first place so not bad.

Also Yu, I've just reached _that_ part in HardBoiled and holy hell. You should know what I mean by 'that' part I guess. Unless there's a part after his reunion with the Prof. which is more of a 'wow.'


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2008)

I started with Murakami's shorts. Been hooked since. So far I've read 3 collections of shorts, Sputnik Sweetheart, Hard Boiled, Norwegian Wood and Kafka on the Shore. Right now I'm reading Dance Dance Dance and have Wind up Bird and Wild Sheep Chase waiting on the shelf. Yes, I'm a fan of this man's work. xD

Everyone should definitely get his collection Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman though. Or at the very least read the last 4-5 stories. Knock out after knock out after knock out. Couldn't believe some of those stories. Had a great first story, Birthday Girl, too.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 4, 2008)

I read a couple parts of his books in China and they were pretty good. I love his voice.

But unfortunately, the first full book of his I read, Kafka on the Shore, was just awful. The characters could all get raped and then get eaten alive by lampreys, and I wouldn't care (maybe except for the old guy).


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 4, 2008)

Now that chaosakita says she hates Kafka on the Shore I want to read it so bad it hurts.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 5, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Now that chaosakita says she hates Kafka on the Shore I want to read it so bad it hurts.



Same, first person I've heard say it was anything less than brilliant.


----------



## sel (Oct 5, 2008)

Directed at Tom, got round to weighing your Wood yet? (I mean the book don't worry)



chaosakita said:


> I read a couple parts of his books in China and they were pretty good. I love his voice.
> 
> But unfortunately, the first full book of his I read, Kafka on the Shore, was just awful. The characters could all get raped and then get eaten alive by lampreys, and I wouldn't care (maybe except for the old guy).



Oh come on. Hoshino and the librarian (Oshima? Can't remember) are such a great character.

That said, though I enjoyed it a lot I can kind of see why you didn't, so yeah.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 5, 2008)

Only read _after the quake_ which was pretty good but I obviously have much more reading to do. His writing is pretty quirky. I always wonder if the translation brings across the story properly cause a Japanese classmate of mine who is a big Murakami fan said his stories feel different in Japanese. Not that I can check ofcourse -_-


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 5, 2008)

On my latest trip to the lovely nearby athenaeum [ it has coffee now, omigosh; I have realized that despite the current, accepting niche-blurring trend of society, any psuedo-artist will reinforce the image ], I picked up _Lolita_ for a reread; the narrative was too witty to leave as a mulling one-time appreciation. I would buy it if I could. And I also have been dabbling in research on Murakami, which is why I left yesterday with _Kafka . . . _Have yet to begin, but the general talk is that it is worth reading.

What others are recommended?


----------



## sel (Oct 5, 2008)

Miss P. I'm finishing _Hardboiled Wonderland & The End of the World_ which I'm finding fantastic and if anything a better read than Kafka so you could move onto that if you like it.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 5, 2008)

sel said:


> Oh come on. Hoshino and the librarian (Oshima? Can't remember) are such a great character.
> 
> That said, though I enjoyed it a lot I can kind of see why you didn't, so yeah.



Hoshino had no personality whatsoever and Oshima was just pretentious (like everyone else).

I hated the fact that I was being lectured to so much while reading.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

So, I just finished _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_. 

I loved it -- beautiful balance between accessibility and real depth. It doesn't sacrifice one for the other, as so many novels do; there's a very admirable and effective balancing act at work. If I had to pick on anything, I would say that the constant references to pop culture got a little silly -- at these points I felt the same sort of mild irritation that arises when I confront a lot of Andy Warhol's work -- but that's just a minor quibble, really. Murakami's prose is refreshingly unpretentious and stripped down, and his pacing is terrific. He's excellent at hooking you and keeping you, and (as I alluded to before) he retains quality and depth while he does so. Very difficult to do. He also has a very eccentric, humorous touch to his work, and this really helps to resolve his characters as real people; for example, the mental leaps that his narrator makes are just wacky enough to be believable. It felt like he was painting a portrait into a _real_ human mind rather than writing a passable imitation.

The tale itself struck me as wonderfully imaginative -- and seeing as I was just coming off the amazing _Perdido Street Station_ when I picked this book up, it seems even more surprising. I thought that this book would surely be a complete let-down after reading Miéville's work, but I'm happy to say that I actually enjoyed it immensely. It feels like elements from Kafka, Jung and Gaiman all thrown into a blender, and then gently soaked in Murakami's own personal quirkiness and distinctive vision. The result is an entirely readable and impressive novel.

It's interesting that Chaos notes that he/she 'hated the fact that [he/she] was being lectured to so much while reading' -- I haven't read the work that this particular critique refers to, but it certainly doesn't apply to _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_. If anything, it was the contrary; very subtle and ambiguous. Much more show than tell, especially the ending.

Any suggestions for what I should check out next? _Norwegian Wood_ and _Kafka on the Shore_ both seem to be highly praised.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2008)

You should check out _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_.


----------



## delirium (Oct 11, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> It felt like he was painting a portrait into a _real_ human mind rather than writing a passable imitation.



This is one of the reasons I love Murakami so much. He has this great ability to really flesh out his characters, even the minor ones. If there's any failing to his shorts it would probably be this as sometimes he could spend so much time on his characters that he'd need a full novel to really bring them out to their full potential. Not that it happens often but there are times where I felt like that.



> It's interesting that Chaos notes that he/she 'hated the fact that [he/she] was being lectured to so much while reading' -- I haven't read the work that this particular critique refers to, but it certainly doesn't apply to _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_. If anything, it was the contrary; very subtle and ambiguous. Much more show than tell, especially the ending.



I can kind of see where chaos is coming from. Hard Boiled and Kafka are two different stories. There's a lot of philosophizing in Kafka where the pretense of a kid running away from home and his journey around Japan is metaphored into the journey of his inner self and self realization. With a story like that having characters spew off little nuggets of wisdom it can be oppressive and feel like you're constantly trying to be taught some kind of lesson. Not that I necessarily agree as the idea of the story itself is fucking ace (Reminds me a little of Puss in the Boots). That said though...



> Any suggestions for what I should check out next? _Norwegian Wood_ and _Kafka on the Shore_ both seem to be highly praised.



You can't go wrong with either one. Norwegian Wood took me a few chapters to really get into. But later once certain characters were introduced I couldn't put it down. Especially Midori. She says some hilarious things sometimes. Some characters I didn't even like in the beginning came 'round toward the end. It's an interesting story looking at "broken" characters.

Like I said about Kafka once I saw the idea and what he was trying to do with the characters... I thought, "Brilliant."



Lord Yu said:


> You should check out _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_.



I'm think I'm going to start that today even though I should be writing a couple of reports and be studying calculus. xD


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2008)

Dunno bout papers but I say use magic Asian power for calculus.


----------



## Huike (Oct 12, 2008)

The first Murakami book I read was Norwegian Wood when I was travelling through China last year. Sat in my hostel room, I started it one night and pretty much didn't didn't move until it was finished. I'd never read anything that was so spell-binding and pageturning. I couldn't put the damn thing down and it sucked me in like I was actually involved in the story somehow. There were a lot of funny moments and also a lot of sad and depressing ones, and I don't know that I've ever related to a story so strongly. After I was done reading it, immediately I needed more. So I went out and bought his short story collection Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman and was again blown away. Another few days passed in my Beijing hostel room as I sat and read in solitude.

Since then I've read South of the Border, West of the Sun, a few hundred pages of Dance, Dance, Dance and am a fair way through Kafka on the Shore. But none of them hit me as hard as Norwegian Wood (granted I still haven't finished the latter two). I really don't know if I'll ever read anything quite like it ever again.

Murakami, I worship you. May you write forever!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 12, 2008)

I flipped through a few pages of Norwegian Wood. Ultimately had to put it down because I was getting my asskicked by a sneezing fit. Decided to finish Lolita first and set the book for a time where I can listen to the song first to set the mood.


----------



## Huike (Oct 12, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I flipped through a few pages of Norwegian Wood. Ultimately had to put it down because I was getting my asskicked by a sneezing fit. Decided to finish Lolita first and set the book for a time where I can listen to the song first to set the mood.



Read it, then listen. The lines _"I once had a girl, or should I say, she once had me..."_ will take on a whole new meaning.


----------



## sel (Oct 12, 2008)

Chaos//

I'll admit that Oshima's pretension was one of the reasons I liked him so, and with regards to Hoshino I found him quite an affable, likable character. Sure he doesn't have the glamorous background that you get from most characters, but I'm not holding that against him.

Concerning your disdain of being lectured to, are you referring to instances such as when, for example, facets of Plato's ideas were explained to us? I personally found that pretty interesting.

Dreamboat//

Interesting you pick up on the pop culture references actually since it was something I was thinking about the other day. In his books it's rather peculiar that his characters are more likely to watch 60's Nouvelle Vague films than modern Hollywood; classic European Literature than modern fiction; and listen to Duke Ellington, Dylan & Beethoven than your bog standard pop. That said (at least with the films and literature) he does make it relevant to something he's trying to explain in the book. Well I imagine he would be since I haven't experienced all that he's mentioned on the side. But as you said it's these jumps of the mind, this referencing of new experiences to familiar ones that make that characterization that little bit more real. The alternative to this however; is a more cynical viewpoint---in that he's merely exhibiting off his cultural erudition.

You hit the nail on the head though with the end of your first paragraph.


----------



## less (Oct 13, 2008)

Murakami is awesome, always. Sometimes, however, he is awesomer than others.

*Sputnik Sweetheart* is one such occasion. It's also short, and one of his less trippy books, which isn't saying much.

My stock answer for which Murakami book to start off with is also my answer ot what you (DB, Abbas) should read next.


----------



## Huike (Oct 13, 2008)

Just ordered After Dark. After hearing mixed reviews, it's time to find out for myself...


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 13, 2008)

Finished *A Wild Sheep Chase* yesterday, already raved about earlier in the thread (I think), so not going in to detail again, but it was fantastic. Each time I picked it up it was a struggle to put it down again, he draws you in so much. Recommended to anyone.

On to *Kafka on the Shore* next.


----------



## Huike (Oct 13, 2008)

Trunkten said:


> Finished *A Wild Sheep Chase* yesterday, already raved about earlier in the thread (I think), so not going in to detail again, but it was fantastic. Each time I picked it up it was a struggle to put it down again, he draws you in so much. Recommended to anyone.
> 
> On to *Kafka on the Shore* next.



When you get round to Dance, Dance, Dance, I'll be interested to hear how much of a connection you think there is between it and A Wild Sheep Chase, as it's apparently regarded as a loose sequel... or at least there's meant to be some relationship between the two books...

Having read a fair bit of DDD already, I often wonder if I should have started AWSC first?


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 14, 2008)

monty mike said:


> When you get round to Dance, Dance, Dance, I'll be interested to hear how much of a connection you think there is between it and A Wild Sheep Chase, as it's apparently regarded as a loose sequel... or at least there's meant to be some relationship between the two books...
> 
> Having read a fair bit of DDD already, I often wonder if I should have started AWSC first?



Yeah, I didn't realise myself until I'd bought both books, but having flicked through the first few pages of Dance, Dance, Dance, it's definitely following the same unnamed narrator. The events he describes briefly in the first chapter all occured in A Wild Sheep Chase. Like you say though, it's only a loose sequel, it makes no difference whether you read one first or the other, the narratives, besides the characters, are unrelated.

In fact, there are two prequels to A Wild Sheep Chase, neither of which have been released in English outside of Japan, a fact that I didn't find out until I was two-thirds of the way through the book and would never have guessed.


----------



## Huike (Oct 16, 2008)

So you mean to say you've read these two Japanese prequels?

I wasn't aware there was any of Murakami's stuff left untranslated. Do you know if they are likely to stay that way? Would be a shame.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 16, 2008)

No, I haven't. I'd certainly like to, but my Japanese has a looong way to go before I'm ready for that...

As far as I'm aware, Murakami has refused permission for those books to be translated as he feels they are very poor in comparison to his later works, so they have only once been translated for eductional purposes, inside Japan. So no, unfortunately, I don't think they likely to be translated any time soon.


----------



## Huike (Oct 16, 2008)

Ah right. Well, interesting to know anyway. Cheers, Trunkten. 

And how far through Kafka on the Shore are you now? Or have you yet to start that one?


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 17, 2008)

No problem.

And I'm literally only a few pages in to Kafka so far, haven't had the time over the past few days for reading, might get stuck in to it tonight though if I can find a spare hour.


----------



## Juli (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh..Murakami is probably one of my favorite writers all the time. Unfortunately my English is too bad so I can't properly express what I like about his writing style. Let's just say..it's beautiful..and I can't stop reading once I've started on a book. 

I've started with "Kafka on the shore" (someone mentioned Oshima..I actually fell in love with him a bit while reading  ) after that I've read "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle" , "South of the Border, West of the Sun" and "Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World". I'm currently waiting for amazon to send me "Norwegian Wood".


----------



## Huike (Oct 19, 2008)

agi said:


> I'm currently waiting for amazon to send me "Norwegian Wood".



Looks like you've kept the best till last, my friend.


----------



## vanh (Oct 19, 2008)

I have read *Norwegian Wood*, *After Dark*, *Kafka on the Shore*, *South of the Border East of the Sun*, *The Wind-up bird Chronicle* and *Dance,dance,dance*. I have also read some short collections by him. I love his works. I was truly disappointed by Sputnik Sweethearts. Was waiting for the story to be published for too long, and when it came, it was kinda dull comparing to other works of his. 

Norwegian Wood is awesome. After Dark is up next.


----------



## Cinna (Oct 21, 2008)

i am reading hard-boiled wonderland the moment. i am not yet finished, but it is soooo good!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 21, 2008)

Finally had the chance to start _Kafka on the Shore_. The chapters with the interviews were so well-written; Murakami really sets the proper tone and is able to also manipulate the "voice" to fit the chapters depicting Kafka. Despite the monotonous path his days were taking, I didn't expect the two stories to slightly intertwine, or, more than slightly. 

One character I find absolutely endearing is the man who speaks to street-walking felines. (I'm only up to chapter ten, so I don't believe they've stated his name, but I think it is Nakata.) I love it so far.


----------



## Huike (Oct 22, 2008)

vanh said:


> I was truly disappointed by Sputnik Sweethearts. Was waiting for the story to be published for too long, and when it came, it was kinda dull comparing to other works of his.



This is one thing that I just can't understand about Murakami readers; how they can be so varied in their opinions. I haven't read Sputnik Sweetheart myself but some believe it to be his finest work. I'm not claiming to know either way, but it's strange all the same.

I also love Norwegian Wood. From what I've read so far I'd have to say it's my favourite. 

Have you heard of the plans for it to be adapted into a film? Here's a couple links (that admittedly say very little):


----------



## Cinna (Oct 23, 2008)

I've just finished "...& the end of the world" and i loved it! the ending was not the way i expected it to be, though. but murakami writes so well. ah, i feel like quoting so much.

what do you think should be my next read? i want to read dance dance dance or maybe norwegian wood.


----------



## Huike (Oct 23, 2008)

Norwegian Wood.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 26, 2008)

I finally finished _Norwegian Wood_.

If I like a book I'll normally finish it within two or three days -- sometimes just one day. I read rather quickly. If, on the other hand, I take a few _weeks_ to finish a book, it'll be due to one of the following reasons:

*A*) The book is boring enough to physically pain me, but I still trudge through it for some reason, normally because it's something related to school work.

*B*) It's not terrible, but not brilliant either. It's quite forgettable, and so it often escapes my notice only for me to pick it back up again a few days later.

*C*) The book is so bloody good that I just don't want it to end, and thus deliberately slow myself down.

_Norwegian Wood_ neatly falls into the 'C' category.

It was certainly interesting to go straight from _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ to this; _Norwegian Wood_ is much less of a surreal and detached experience. While I certainly enjoyed the characters in _Hard-Boiled_, they never come close to achieving the kind of intimacy with the reader that Murakami grants in _Norwegian Wood_. This is a good example of an intense character study. It probably helps that first-person perspective is used here, because it really reinforces that powerful intimacy. You get a real sense of being _there_, seeing and talking to these endearingly twisted people, being swept along with their fortune and misfortune. Once again, it's the little details that mainly contribute to the verisimilitude of the story; things like the way the protagonist's most distinct memory of another character's father is the way he chewed his food the first (and last) time they met. It's touching because in real life you really _do_ remember the smallest, seemingly strangest things about certain moments and places -- they may come across as ridiculous to other people, but they have their own unique power for you. Murakami specialises in depicting twisted/broken/eccentric people, but the key to his writing is that (at the very basic level) he always stays true to human nature. No matter how weird his characters may be (and some of them really are wacky) there is _always_ that essential ring of truth buried within their interactions with the world.

I suppose part of why this book resounds so much with me is because of my current stage in life. The bulk of the story takes place during the protagonist's university years, and a certain significance is attached to him turning twenty; I'm currently the exact same age, and I too am currently at university. I'm studying a very similar degree. I also share a few of the same personality traits, but I'd imagine that the majority of readers would say the same there.

It's very apt that _The Great Gatsby_ is continually brought up in the novel. The influence of Fitzgerald's work is all over Murakami here, and you see it pop up in subtle and not-so-subtle ways again and again. It carries the same basic 'feel' as Fitzgerald's work, too; an oddly dream-like narrative with meditations upon obsession, isolation, death, love, etc. It ends on a seemingly more ambiguous note than _The Great Gatsby_, though -- the unforgettable conclusion of Fitzgerald's novel always seemed to exude hope to me, offering that special ray of light following tragedy. The ending of _Norwegian Wood_ is more debatable; there's a definite sense of disorientation there, a sense of sudden disconnection. One wonders how to react to it. A line from Radiohead's famous _Karma Police_ seems to capture the general feeling of _Norwegian Wood_'s conclusion: 'For a minute there, I lost myself.'


----------



## Huike (Oct 29, 2008)

Dream Brother, you did this book justice with your words. Kudos.

Yes, I know exactly what you mean regarding the Radiohead lyrics.

Question for you (in spoilers):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you see Naoko's death coming? I really thought she was gonna make it. So sad.


----------



## Cinna (Oct 29, 2008)

Huike said:


> Norwegian Wood.



on my wishlist. i'll try to get my hands on it asap


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 31, 2008)

Huike said:


> Dream Brother, you did this book justice with your words. Kudos.
> 
> Yes, I know exactly what you mean regarding the Radiohead lyrics.



Thanks. I may have gotten a little carried away by writing so much, haha.



> Question for you (in spoilers):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly didn't see it coming at all.

I figured that there would be a 'crisis period' where the protagonist agonises over which woman to choose, only to eventually go with his original fling at the very end, after a bit of tension. Same formula that plenty of movies use, often in the romantic comedy genre. I was really surprised that she died, especially as Murakami just throws it at you right at the start of a chapter -- it's like getting punched out of nowhere. No time to prepare for the shot, no time to brace yourself -- you're already reeling by the time you realise what just happened. Then he cleverly goes back from there and fleshes it out after the actual impact; he plays with his readers' expectations.

Lovely writer.


----------



## Yume-chan (Nov 6, 2008)

I've only read Sputnik Sweetheart, but it made a huge impression on me.  I was at the library looking for a book of classical Japanese literature and just stumbled on this instead.  I read the whole thing in a few hours, sitting on the floor where I'd found it.  It's interesting to me that a few people here seem not to have liked that one so much.  I wonder if it means that the others might not be so much to my taste, or if it means I have even more to look forward to.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2008)

I certainly will believe it's the latter.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 12, 2008)

Just got done with _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_. 

The biggest (and perhaps the most ambiguous) work that I've read from Murakami so far. Certainly the most historically/socially conscious. The parts that delved into the war were surprisingly fascinating, especially Lieutenant Mamiya's tales about his past. The book could probably have done with some trimming, and perhaps it's a bit too ambiguous at points...but there's something undeniably masterful about it when you take a step back and look at it as a whole. It doesn't try to grasp the more realistic, intimate tone of _Norwegian Wood_ -- instead it goes in a completely different direction and captures a more surreal, labyrinth-like feel. The emphasis on Japan's history (and the way in which Murakami uses this history as an integral part of the novel, rather than just cold info dumps) is where it really becomes distinctive and achieves a strength of its own, though. 

The more I read of his work, the more I become convinced that his tales are like elaborate codes. You don't always unlock them, but you _do_ always feel their power.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok, I've resolved to go get Norwegian Wood next week when school restarts from the library!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd only read the _Wild Sheep Chase_. I've to say it wasn't great enough to get me hooked to Murakami's works. Not saying it's bad. Its style is definitely unique, but not something I'd spend my money on. Maybe it's just not his best work.

I heard a lot of hype about his two other books, _Kafka on the Shor_e and _Norwegian Wood_. I will read them someday, when I run out of book to read, especially the _Norwegian Wood_. It's the best-selling novel in Japan (#2 is _Tokyo Tower_ by Lily Franky). I'd read _Tokyo Tower_ and it's very touching and funny, so I'm kind of intrigued by the only book that sells better than it in Japan (though I believe _Tokyo Tower_ will eventually surpass it given that it'd only been released on 2005).


----------



## Juli (Nov 30, 2008)

Huike said:


> Looks like you've kept the best till last, my friend.



That's good to hear.. I finally began reading "Norwegian Wood" and I can barely keep my hands off it..^^ 
One thing I like about it is that it includes a library (like in "Kafka at the Shore" and "Hard boiled Wonderland.."), and the fountain that was mentioned at the beginning reminds me of the fountain in the "Wind-up Bird Cronicle"


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2008)

I decided to give Murakami's works one more try. I'm torn between _Norwegian Wood, Kafka on the Shore_ and _The Wind-up Bird Chronicle. _Can someone who had read _all three _ of them pick one for me?


----------



## Juli (Dec 2, 2008)

Lady Koto: I recommend "Kafka at the Shore" and "Hard-boiled Wonderland and the End of the World"..they are both very good. 

Yasha: I haven't finished "Norwegian Wood" yet but I suggest you take either this or "Kafka at the Shore"


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 2, 2008)

Yasha said:


> I decided to give Murakami's works one more try. I'm torn between _Norwegian Wood, Kafka on the Shore_ and _The Wind-up Bird Chronicle. _Can someone who had read _all three _ of them pick one for me?



I'm halfway through Kafka, and I've read the other two, and I'd agree with Juli. Although Wind-Up Bird was an excellent book, it was just a little bit difficult at times, and I certainly didn't have the same 'just one more chapter...' effect that the other two have, for me at least.

Norwegian Wood was my first Murakami book and I loved it, particularly the characters and each of their own little stories. Kafka on the other hand, the characters don't draw me in as much, but the story itself is fantastic.

Toss a coin I say, you shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## sel (Dec 2, 2008)

Given Dreamboat's post about it, I'm putting off Norweigan until I've read the Great Gatsby---something I've been meaning to read for ages anyway. Would be nice to get some of his "pop" culture references since there are a fair few times when I don't.


----------



## Sagara (Dec 24, 2008)

I've just completed _Norwegian Wood_ and enjoyed it immensely. Now I'm about halfway through _Kafka On The Shore_. At first, talking cats seemed overly inventive to me, but I've gotten used to it.

Doesn't it strike you odd that _Norwegian Wood_, Murakami's most subdued book which was most atypical of his writing style , became his most well-known book?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2008)

Wtf-ing at _Norwegian Wood_'s ending.


*Spoiler*: _Why the fuck did_ 



Watanabe fuck Reiko? It's disturbing and disgusting. Yucks.


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 26, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Doesn't it strike you odd that _Norwegian Wood_, Murakami's most subdued book which was most atypical of his writing style , became his most well-known book?



Not really, it's the most accessible and 'normal' of his works, the one that would appeal to the widest audience. Although not as interesting or distinctive stylistically as some of his other works, it's certainly the one that more casual readers would be most likely to pick up and read. It's just the way popular culture generally works - people are idiots after all, anything deep, challenging or intellectual is bad, man.

Yasha - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I know what you mean, I was the same. It's kind of in keeping with his character, but it seemed unneccessary.


----------



## sel (Dec 26, 2008)

You're saying it's not a signature Murakami literary wildebeest of a novel?

Damn, I ordered it for myself for Xmas (not arrived yet...) on the recommendation of everyone who's said it was amazing, what didn't you like about it?

(Spolier it if you please, I'll reply when it's arrived, hah)


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 26, 2008)

sel said:


> You're saying it's not a signature Murakami literary wildebeest of a novel?
> 
> Damn, I ordered it for myself for Xmas (not arrived yet...) on the recommendation of everyone who's said it was amazing, what didn't you like about it?
> 
> (Spolier it if you please, I'll reply when it's arrived, hah)



Do you mean me? If so, perhaps I'm not getting myself across clearly.

I loved Norwegian Wood.


*Spoiler*: __ 



All I'm saying is, it's clearly different in style to the vast majority, if not all, of Murakami's other works. It's themes and forms are much more mainstream than he's known to be. There's no falling fish, magic wells or time machines, surrealistic elements that might perturb the casual reader, and very easy to identify with which is what makes it so popular. My mini-rant at the end there was simply me venting my frustration at the fact that so few people are willing to give Murakami's style of writing a chance, because it's just too different for them, not an attack on Norwegian Wood itself.


----------



## Sagara (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm, I see what you're getting at. _Norwegian Wood_ was incredibly easy to read, I finished it in 6 hours at most.

I plan on buying _The Wind-up Bird Chronicle_ soon. Either that or _Sputnik Sweetheart._ As much as I like the fantasy elements in his novels, I plan on reverting to something a little less surrealistic for a change. 

Then again, many cite _The Wind-up Bird Chronicle_ as his greatest book. Help me choose please. :B


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 2, 2009)

Sagara said:


> Hmm, I see what you're getting at. _Norwegian Wood_ was incredibly easy to read, I finished it in 6 hours at most.
> 
> I plan on buying _The Wind-up Bird Chronicle_ soon. Either that or _Sputnik Sweetheart._ As much as I like the fantasy elements in his novels, I plan on reverting to something a little less surrealistic for a change.
> 
> Then again, many cite _The Wind-up Bird Chronicle_ as his greatest book. Help me choose please. :B



I get the feeling that the general consensus (although I might be worng) om this board is that Wind-Up Bird Chronicle isn't as good as it's hailed to be by some. No doubt it's a very good book, but it's just not as easy a read as some of Murakami's other works. Having read Norwegian Wood, Kafka on the Shore and A Wild Sheep Chase, I'd have to say that I prefer them all to Wind-Up Bird Chronicle. 

It's probably his most ambitious piece, I'd say, and when you look back on it at the end you can tell it was very impressive, but I found it just didn't draw me in enough.


----------



## sel (Jan 2, 2009)

I was in Town the other day and passed a large Borders where I bought Dance^3, because they didn't have Sputnik Sweetheart and I'd already ordered Norweigan Wood. Just that it's yet to arrive


----------



## Sagara (Jan 9, 2009)

_*Norwegian Wood*
_
*Film, TV or theatrical adaptations*
_
It was announced in July 2008 that Tran Anh Hung would direct an adaptation of the novel. The film will start shooting in February 2009 and is expected to be released in 2010.[11]
_

Cringe or rejoice?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 9, 2009)

99% of book-to-movie adaptations make me cringe, so I'm not expecting much. There's always the chance that this one will be one of the exceptions, I guess.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 9, 2009)

Sagara said:


> _*Norwegian Wood*
> _
> *Film, TV or theatrical adaptations*
> _
> ...



Yeah I remember coming across this news a while ago, but dismissing it almost immediately. It's more than likely going to forgettable and poor, and if it isn't then it'll be a pleasant surprise. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Sagara (Jan 10, 2009)

_*VietNamNet Bridge ? French-Vietnamese director Tran Anh Hung will be directing an adaptation of Murakami Haruki's famed novel Norwegian Wood in Japan with a Japanese cast. Asmik Ace and Fuji TV will co-produce.



Fuji TV and Askik Ace Entertainment last week announced that all leading actors are Japanese. The first scenes will be shot in February 2009 and the film will be distributed in 2010.



Norwegian Wood tells the story of a businessman reminiscing about the intense romances of his university days, set against the turbulent student riots of the late 1960s.

Tran Anh Hung became interested in directing the film in Japan with an all-Japanese cast after reading the French edition of the novel. Murakami has long resisted giving up film adaptation rights, but relented as he is an admirer of Tran's work, and was reassured by the plan proposed by Asmik Ace's Shinji Ogawa. Fuji TV's Chihiro Kameyama subsequently came on board as co-producer.

Tran Anh Hung's 1993 debut film The Scent of Green Papaya won the Camera d'Or in Cannes as well as was nominated for an Oscar. His second film, Cyclo (1995), won the Golden Lion and FIPRESCI prize in Venice. Tran also served as a member of the Cannes jury in 1996.

These films are very familiar to Vietnamese audience, too.

Tran Anh Hung is currently in post-production on the hotly anticipated $18m Hong Kong thriller I Come with the Rain. His first English-language production stars Josh Hartnett, Lee Byung-hun and Takuya Kimura. *_

I think I may just have high hopes.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never read any of him/her


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 10, 2009)

He's one of my favorite authors and is fast closing my number one spot.


----------



## sel (Jan 15, 2009)

It's funny actually, literally everyone who I talk to that's read him says he's their favourite author.

I just can't wait for more of his books to be translated

edit: So finished Dance Dance Dance yesterday. What to say when your mind can't think of the apt words to describe something like this? Beautiful. As always (it seems) he hasn't skimped at all when it comes to characterization and the (to an extent) Kafkaesque nature of the humour in parts.

In a way, I found it rather intimate in the way he explored the protagonists life---touched me in a way, if you know what I mean, and made me feel.


----------



## Utz (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got hooked on to Murakami, read my first novel of his - just finished Dance Dance Dance today. Beautiful story and characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I absolutely loved reading the narrator/Yuki parts. It was so real and cute. I'm still a bit confused about the whole Sheep Man and other world theme, but I guess that's just Murakami. So once I read more of his works I'll get accustomed to his style.




Couldn't put it down for the past 4 days. I'm probably going to check out Norwegian Wood next after I read some other books (Tales of the Otori). I am glad I started reading Murakami .


----------



## Cinna (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread kind of made me think of Kafka at the Shore. It's at the Café >>>>>>  Might be a spoiler if you haven't read it, yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Johnnie Walker has aparently lives somewhere near Marion, Texas


----------



## delirium (Jan 20, 2009)

While reading the article I had a slight hope for something in there about severed heads.


----------



## sel (Jan 20, 2009)

I was hoping for something like Fish-rain actually xD


----------



## Juli (Feb 2, 2009)

*sigh* So I haven't finished Norwegian Wood yet.. I actually started with it a few weeks ago but then I got so busy with University and stuff that I laid it aside. 
In the meantime I bought "Blind willow, sleeping woman", a collection of short stories. Has anyone read that..?


----------



## Utz (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going to get Norwegian Wood most likely this weekend, but I had a question.

I really like the genre/feel that Dance Dance Dance had, and I think Norwegian Wood may follow that same theme. Something about fast paced mystery, sex, thrills, etc., and I was wondering what other books (preferably about Japan/Japanese culture) follow that trend. I'm not sure if Murakami has others like that, so if there's another author, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## delirium (Feb 3, 2009)

Juli said:


> *sigh* So I haven't finished Norwegian Wood yet.. I actually started with it a few weeks ago but then I got so busy with University and stuff that I laid it aside.
> In the meantime I bought "Blind willow, sleeping woman", a collection of short stories. Has anyone read that..?



I've read it. My favorite of his collection of shorts, actually. Probably because of Birthday Girl and the fact that the last 4 or 5 stories are one banger right after another. Especially the Kidney-Shaped Stone. It leaves an impression.


----------



## Juli (Feb 4, 2009)

delirium said:


> I've read it. My favorite of his collection of shorts, actually. Probably because of Birthday Girl and the fact that the last 4 or 5 stories are one banger right after another. Especially the Kidney-Shaped Stone. It leaves an impression.



Thanks..^^ Sounds good..then I can't wait to start with it.


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm about 100 pages into Hard Boiled now, and I'm still not quite sure what to make of it. I know I like it - I can't put it down - but it caught me totally off guard, not what I was expecting at all. It really takes the fantasy elements a step further than any of his other books that I've read.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 5, 2009)

_Hard-Boiled_ really impressed me. Just builds in quality as it goes on. Wonderful read and a great concept.


----------



## sel (Feb 7, 2009)

So just finished _Norwegian Wood_.

Not a hundred percent sure where I stand on this to be honest. It was a great read and the lions share of the nothing short of fantastic, but didn't seem to live up to the potential he created leaving some moments with a rather bland aftertaste.

Not to say that I didn't like it, but I markedly preferred _Dance, Dance, Dance_ & _Hard-Boiled_ to this. It was interesting to see that instead of focusing on and blurring the border between reality and surreality, as he usually does, he does the same for the border between sanity and insanity in this one.

*Spoiler*: _Re: Nagasawa_ 




I don't like Nagasawa by the way. 30 years of death before he reads them? Kerouac was _meant_ to be read at 18/20, boy is missing out.




Yasha:


> Wtf-ing at Norwegian Wood's ending.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Why the fuck did_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I put it down to her being his only living memory of Naoko, I mean she was wearing her clothes at the time and played that song which had had such a profound effect on him & Naoko.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 7, 2009)

I was consistently torn between admiring Nagasawa and wanting to punch him. I suppose that was the intended effect. 

I still need to pick up _Kafka on the Shore_, I'll see if I can do that this week.


----------



## Cinna (Feb 7, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I still need to pick up _Kafka on the Shore_, I'll see if I can do that this week.



You should, it's really worth it!


----------



## Randir (Feb 10, 2009)

You know, here I was, casually browsing the web, when it suddenly occurred to me that I had somehow forgotten to visit the NF in the past, oh I don't know, TEN MONTHS or so.
Good Lord, how the heck did I manage to waste all that time?

Anyway, on to the topic at hand.
I've read Murakami's „Kafka on the Shore“, „After Dark“ and „Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman“ (the German editions, respectively); additionally, my significant other should have „Norwegian Wood“ lying around here somewhere, which I certainly intend to read as well.
I generally enjoy his writing style very much, although I assume it suffers a fair bit from the translation. He has a vivid and at times rather wild imagination, and usually manages to capture its outpurs via an astounding mixture of both laconic and flowery narrative elements.
It's been some time since I've read „Kafka on the Shore“, but I could pick it up and read it again at any time- and the same goes for „After Dark“. One of the nicest aspects of Murakami's novels is that they tend to have just the right amount of complexity: They are clear-cut enough to understand most of the implications that are crucial to the plot, while still being mysterious and enigmatic enough to invite a second (and third, and fourth...) reading to try and discover subtle nuances and solutions to small (and not so small) riddles that may suddenly appear in a new light; all in the way of a hermeneutic circle, so to speak.
„Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman“ is different from the other two books insofar as that it is a collection of short stories, not a novel.  Consequently, I found some parts of it more enjoyable and/or interesting than others. Obviously, the fact that the stories in the book were written during a space of 25 years or so doesn't exactly promote thematic or stylistic coherence, either. All in all, though, it makes for some highly enjoyable, albeit sometimes quite bizarre (even by Murakami's standards) reading, with „New York Mining Disaster“ being one of my personal highlights.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 10, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I still need to pick up _Kafka on the Shore_, I'll see if I can do that this week.


 
Acquire it quickly! Personally, I thought it to be downright gorgeous in all aspects. In execution, characterization, and that recurring theme of isolation . . . argh, it's all done so well and made me emotional.


----------



## Huike (Feb 14, 2009)

Finished up Dance Dance Dance. Excellent stuff. I see now why the blurb on the front reads 'If Raymond Chandler had lived long enough to see Blade Runner, he might have written something like Dance Dance Dance.' Very true.

Next I would ideally like to continue with Kafka on the Shore but sadly don't have it at hand. I might therefore pick up Harboiled Wonderland and the End of the World from the local store next week. We'll see.

Anyway, Dance Dance Dance is a highly entertaining read and Murakami is pretty much top form (not what I've heard of his more recent offerings). Definitely recommended.


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dance Dance Dance is also top of my recently read list now, and I thought it was little short of brilliant from start to finish. Coming off the back of _Hard Boiled Wonderland_ I was worried it might be something of a letdown, but the speed in which I finish a book is usually the best indicator of how much I enjoy a book, and I got through DDD in less than 48 hours, which I never do.

It's not as heavy on the fanatastical elements that really set Hard Boiled apart, but instead he blends them in with a very real set of characters and really picks up where the last book in the series, _A Wild Sheep Chase_ left off. The characters are easily the favourite aspect of Murakami's works, and I wasn't disappointed. I did spend a fair bit of the latter third of the novel hoping Murakami wouldn't do exactly what he did do with Gotanda - it seemed too obvious, you could pretty much see where it was going from the moment he and the narrator got back in touch - but it was only a minor complaint given how the rest of the plot was as subtly and cleverly woven together as ever.

In fact, easily the worst point about the novel for me was, upon completion, it left me craving more but having also finished the last of my Murakami collection. I've got two weeks until pay-day and I think I'm going to have to pick up The Elephant Vanishes or Sputnik Sweetheart.

Oh yes, and I enjoyed Murakami's little nod towards his own life in Makimura.


----------



## sel (Feb 19, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re: DDD. I prefer it over Norwegian Wood you know? I jsut thought it was that good. Now I think about it though



> I found Gotanda reminded me a lot of Nagasawa in many ways


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm going to have to read Norwegian Wood again I feel; it was the first Murakami I read and I want to know whether I love it so much because it was a brilliant novel, or just because it was my entry point in to Murakami's world.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I felt that too, although I was much more inclined towards liking Gotanda. Nagasawa was a really interesting character, but I coldn't put up with half the stuff he did, I'd have much rather he'd been the one to crash his Maserati in to the sea than Gotanda.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually have _Dance Dance Dance_ sitting on my shelf; I just never read it because I heard that it was a sequel of another book, and I wanted to read the books in order. Can it be read as a standalone instead?

The reason why NW is my favourite book so far is due to the massive concentration on the characters. While Murakami seems to _always_ do a good job in that specific field, it really felt like he took it to the next level with NW.


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 19, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I actually have _Dance Dance Dance_ sitting on my shelf; I just never read it because I heard that it was a sequel of another book, and I wanted to read the books in order. Can it be read as a standalone instead?
> 
> The reason why NW is my favourite book so far is due to the massive concentration on the characters. While Murakami seems to _always_ do a good job in that specific field, it really felt like he took it to the next level with NW.



You definitely can read it as a stand-alone, only a few characters, including the narrator, make an appearance from _A Wild Sheep Chase_, and the plot is near enough unrelated to the prequel. References are made to AWSC, so if you want to fully enjoy DDD then I'd recommend reading that first, and it's a fine book as well.

However, it's not a pre-requisite, and if you can't get hold of AWSC in the foreseeable future, then I'd heartily advise you get stuck in to DDD.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2009)

First off I want to say that I love Murakami alot. 
I have read five of his books, Kafka, Wind up, Hardboiled, Norwegian, and After Dark. 
I however liked them from best to not as good; Kafka, Norwegian, Wind up, and then Hardboiled... and I really didn't care for After Dark... 

But from reading those books, I feel like I see little Murakami-isms, like his love for lone-wolf male protag's, cats, wells, minor women roles, divorce, love for things russian, classical music love, and much more... 

But For all you Murakami lovers... who also love anime... 



> Fans of Haibane Renmei may wish to look at two books by novelist Haruki Murakami:
> 
> * Hard-boiled wonderland and the end of the world tells two parallel (and related) stories, one of which takes place in a dream-world village in the middle of land surrounded by a high wall. The protagonist is a newcomer there (and different from the people of the village), who has no memory of his previous life, and who ends up working in the library. He takes the place of another "newcomer", who vanished when his work was done. There are fantastical creatures also living in the village (this time it is unicorns and not "angels").
> * Murakami's The wind-up bird chronicle seems less closely related, to Haibane Renmei, but it does contain a critical scene in which a character has a revelation while trapped in the bottom of a dry well.


I guess Yoshitake ABe got alot of inspiration for the story Haibane from these two Murakami books... and I didn't know this till after i read both books and seen the anime, but I can see it now... the connection.
*The enemies of unions and the lies they tell*




Lord Yu said:


> I want to buy Kafka on the shore. I read Hardboiled Wonderland and The End of The World and The Wind-up Bird Chronicle and loved them to death. I have Norwegian Wood but haven't read it yet.


If you read Norwegian, has your opinion of Murakami changed?
I mean have you seen a different side to him?


sel said:


> CX: His writing is actually filled with references to Western (pop?) culture. Beethoven, Duke Ellington, Truffaut, Turgenev. In fact one of the things I like about him is how he manages to fit all of these into his actual writing, exhibiting his erudition, whilst actually making a point.



Don't forget about Rudin and Dostoyevsky, and basically Russia and Russian authorisms...



sel said:


> Oh come on. Hoshino and the librarian (Oshima? Can't remember) are such a great character.


Oishima is one of the best characters from Kafka, but I happened to really love Kafka and Nakata... 



sel said:


> It's funny actually, literally everyone who I talk to that's read him says he's their favourite author.


There are alot of really great authors in the world so I wouldn't say Murakami is my favourite, but one of the top fav's.
Is he your favourite?



Trunkten said:


> I'm going to have to read Norwegian Wood again I feel; it was the first Murakami I read and I want to know whether I love it so much because it was a brilliant novel, or just because it was my entry point in to Murakami's world.


Doesn't everyone feel that way about their first Murakami!?!?!?! 

I know I did, and Kafka was what I lost my Murakami virginity to.


----------



## Utz (Feb 21, 2009)

Just finished Norwegian Wood this morning at 5 AM. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really enjoyed it, maybe as much as Dance, Dance, Dance, but pretty much solely because of the insanely cute relationship between Watanabe and Midori. I was depressed when Naoko died (by the way, Murakami's writing at that part was brilliant), but it felt like she would always have gone down that course, ever since Kizuki took his own life. Watanabe even mentions that at the end. 

I completely agree with sel on why did Watanabe sleep with Reiko. Where did that come from after all his talk about not sleeping with anybody else for awhile? I guess sel's right about the atmosphere and situation both Watanabe and Reiko were in. She reminded him of Naoko, and they both were deeply affected by her death. I don't know though... I feel like Naoko was sapping life away from Watanabe. I feel bad to say that, because she looked like she was really trying to get better at the sanitarium; but then she just goes down that path, that path where essentially, Kizuki has been waiting. 

But like I said, Midori really brought this novel to life. She was so vibrant, open, cute, sexy, and ALIVE. It was great to see that contrast between the "blood flowing in Midori's veins" and Naoko's almost seemingly lifelessness body. I really enjoyed Midori's character, and loved the hospital scenes when Watanabe was with her dying father. 

I feel down after taking it all in, but I guess it sort of enlightened me as well. Especially when Watanabe was talking about just living through the weeks, walking one foot at a time ("left up, then right leg up"), etc. Murakami has become by far my favorite author. I thank him for this work, something that is so controversial to human morality and purpose. It takes whatever pedestal humans have been put on, and brings them down to reality by portraying the real mechanisms of the human mind. 

I thought about how much crap took place around Watanabe, and how strong he remained. His maturity at the end, "growing up out of being seventeen forever", was extremely powerful. I especially thought his monologue towards the end (talking to Kizuki) was spectacular. He said _he_ was strong enough to stay alive in this world for Naoko. But in the end, Naoko chose Kizuki, and always had even from the start. 

I will definitely read this book again later on. To me, it is such a real, depressing, almost suffocating-you type of book that you can only enjoy it more because of that.


 

Thank you, Murakami.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 22, 2009)

I have ALL of his books! I'm glad he has his own thread XD I loved all of his books. My favorites are The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle, Kafka on the Shore and the recent one, 	After Dark.


----------



## graysocks (Feb 24, 2009)

I recently finished Norwegian Wood and throughout I felt a sense of "meh this is alright, may as well continue." I did so, soon coming to my attention that the weekend was over, as was the book.

It is a testiment to his craft that without particular interest or concious reasoning I became absorbed. 

Finishing it left me with a strange feeling. It's like the books influence is a mild poison barely noticable and now I find myself crippled by it; the book's now becoming a favorite.


----------



## Cinna (Feb 25, 2009)

Best quote of Wind-Up Bird so far:


*Spoiler*: _The Story of the Monkeys on the Shitty Island_ 






> "Do you know the story of the monkeys of the shitty island?" I asked Noburu Wataya.
> 
> He shook is head with no sign of interest. "Never heard of it."
> 
> ...




I haven't finished reading, just finished reading this chapter, but I love how Toru linked Noboru to this story.


----------



## sel (Feb 25, 2009)

> There are alot of really great authors in the world so I wouldn't say Murakami is my favourite, but one of the top fav's.
> Is he your favourite?



Well in that same way I can't claim to have a singular favourite author or band; but yes, he is among my favourite, haha.

Utz:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I really enjoyed Midori's character, and loved the hospital scenes when Watanabe was with her dying father.



That hospital part was one of my favourite scenes of the book actually. Strangely enough though, despite the obvious way Midori so much brightened his life and Naoko had been doing the opposite, I still had some sort of hope for things between and her to end up alright. Her death actually, was really quite a surprise to me, since there had been hints before in their encounters of brighter futures.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2009)

^ I wouldn't choose after dark as my first murakami... thats like the girl at the party whom nobody wants sober, but if you were intoxicated you would definitely hit it.

You want the classier better murakami novels in circulation... like Wind-Up , or Kafka...


----------



## Cinna (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posten before, but here is an interesting interview. Just makes me want to attack more of Murakamis works:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Nobel prize winner in waiting?
> *He is adored by the critics, and his worldwide army of fans is growing by the day. Yet Haruki Murakami remains an elusive figure. Matt Thompson meets him
> Review of Sputnik Sweetheart
> Read an extract*
> ...


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 6, 2009)

During a rather dull free period at university I decided to head out to the store to flick through a few books and kill some time; this naturally resulted in a spending spree. One of the books I purchased happened to be _Kafka on the Shore_ -- I recalled just how many times I had promised myself to buy it and just how many times my laziness had deftly thwarted me. It had (as is usual for Murakami's books) a simple and elegant cover. On the way back to uni I decided to take a momentary rest in a small and rather dark cafe. I ordered a hot chocolate, hopped on a stool near the window, and opened the book, intending to scan the first page or so and give it a trial run. 

Once I'd started, however, it felt like blasphemy to even consider closing the book. At one point the remainder of my hot chocolate even went cold while mournfully waiting for me to look up from the pages. I think that's the best way for me to convey just how easily Murakami traps readers with his web-like writing. What makes it even more impressive is that I was (naturally) reading a _translation_ of his original work -- I really wonder how it must be for a Japanese reader encountering the original material. There are very few writers that retain the beauty of their prose style when translated, from my experience, but Murakami's translated works actually shine. (The translator also deserves credit for such a smooth transition, of course.)

It's hard to talk about the actual book and his style without repeating myself -- I normally leave detailed comments on this thread whenever I finish a Murakami book -- but I will say that I particularly enjoyed the characterisation of Oshima and Nakata. I have to disagree with John Updike, when he states that the book is 'less moving, perhaps, than the author wanted it to be'.  is lovely and informative in many places, but on that particular point I cannot agree -- I feel as if it was a very moving work in many places, especially the final pages. I could have done with more attention to Sakura's character, though; her part in the tale felt a little tagged on due to her lack of development. 

I'm quite frightened at the sheer consistency of Murakami -- I've read _Norwegian Wood, The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle, Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ and now _Kafka on the Shore_, and every single one of them have been a definite pleasure to read. This man is an author with intimidating talent.


----------



## Sagara (Mar 13, 2009)

I finished Dance,Dance,Dance about 2 weeks ago and just loved it. Apparently, this was the book Murakami wrote as a healing process to recover from the shock of Norwegian Wood's massive success.

Anyway, it has a perfect amalgam of vintage Murakami surrealism, a surfeit of quirky characters and a very bemused narrator. Only gripe I had with this story was the ending. I didn't quite grasp it. If anyone else has read this, mind clearing things up for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 14, 2009)

Sagara said:


> I finished Dance,Dance,Dance about 2 weeks ago and just loved it. Apparently, this was the book Murakami wrote as a healing process to recover from the shock of Norwegian Wood's massive success.
> 
> Anyway, it has a perfect amalgam of vintage Murakami surrealism, a surfeit of quirky characters and a very bemused narrator. Only gripe I had with this story was the ending. I didn't quite grasp it. If anyone else has read this, mind clearing things up for me?
> 
> Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 



For me, it just seemed like a natural return to reality. A tale that had slowly become more surreal, more fantastical by the page, surfacing from a sort of unreal ocean into the fresh air of reality. He wakes up in the morning, Yumiyoshi in his arms. No visions, no Sheep Man, just reality. His story is over, and I think that it implies that from there on out, he's returning to the normal life that he had before.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 19, 2009)

Just finished _Norwegian Wood_. I'm honestly struggling to find words. I'll post my full thoughts when they come to me.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 20, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Just finished _Norwegian Wood_. I'm honestly struggling to find words. I'll post my full thoughts when they come to me.



It's just that good, isn't it?

I think I might give it a re-read soon, see how it holds up after a second read through.

Have you read many of Murakami's other works, Ty?


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope, but after that I definitely want to. DB was telling me that Hard Boiled and Wind-Up are even more up my street than NW.

I have read a short story of his-the title was something to do with honey pie and bears?


----------



## Sagara (Mar 21, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it just seemed like a natural return to reality. A tale that had slowly become more surreal, more fantastical by the page, surfacing from a sort of unreal ocean into the fresh air of reality. He wakes up in the morning, Yumiyoshi in his arms. No visions, no Sheep Man, just reality. His story is over, and I think that it implies that from there on out, he's returning to the normal life that he had before.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh thanks for clearing that up for me, it seems quite logical. But did you feel the romance element with Yumiyoshi felt kinda contrived? Also, I miss Yuki ;_;


----------



## Utz (Mar 25, 2009)

So it's been about a month or so since I finished _Norwegian Wood_, (my praise/gushing about it is on previous page), and I think it's time to head down to the bookstore and get another Murakami piece.

Any suggestions? I've only read _Norwegian Wood_ and _Dance Dance Dance_, but I'm not sure whether to start with _The Wind Up Bird Chronicle_, _The Elephant Vanishes_, etc.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 25, 2009)

_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ is one of my favourites -- definitely worth checking out next.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 25, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ is one of my favourites -- definitely worth checking out next.



This, definitely. That or _A Wild Sheep Chase_, they currently tie behind DDD as my favourite Murakami.

I'd hold off on _A Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_ if I were you. So often described as his masterwork, it seems to be the general consensus amongst most on this thread, myself included, that it's slightly over-long and lags at times. Certainly give it a read at some point, it's excellent at points, but it's not in my opinion the pinnacle of Murakami's genius as it's regularly hailed to be.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2009)

Finished Norwegian Wood finally. It makes me want to get a life. It also makes me want to write again. I think I can feel humanity again.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 31, 2009)

Finished _Dance Dance Dance_.

Y'know what I said earlier, about Murakami's writing quality being so scarily consistent? Hate to say this, but, er...

...

That statement still holds true. 

I highly enjoyed it. I wasn't too keen on the opening -- I felt a little bit lost, and I couldn't really get into the plot at all -- but that all changed once I got a few chapters in. I'm not going to go into great detail, mainly because I've already commented on my favourite aspects of Murakami's style again and again in this thread, but I will say that this novel gave me a real chill during _that_ revelation scene, and I adored the conclusion. Perfect final lines. The playful addition of 'Makimura' also gave me a smile. 

Question for people who have read the book:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it ever confirmed who killed Mei? 




I also suspect that this thread has the most concentrated praise in the whole LD. *Waves Murakami banner*


----------



## Trunkten (Apr 1, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Finished _Dance Dance Dance_.
> 
> Y'know what I said earlier, about Murakami's writing quality being so scarily consistent? Hate to say this, but, er...
> 
> ...



I don't think it was, not that I remember.

Question - have you read A Wild Sheep Chase? Just wondering if that might have contributed to your confusion at the beginning?


----------



## Batman (Apr 1, 2009)

Just picked up _After Dark_, can't wait to get into it. After my adoration for _Wind up Bird Chronicles_ and my infatuation with _ Kafka on the Shore_ My expectations are relatively high. I hope it delivers.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 1, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Question - have you read A Wild Sheep Chase? Just wondering if that might have contributed to your confusion at the beginning?



I haven't read it, unfortunately. This probably _did_ contribute to the confusion -- luckily, however, you guys were ultimately right about the work having the potential to be read as a standalone.


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2009)

Answering your question Dream Brother, actually I can't remember it being that many months since I read it. And yes, the Makimura part was just too funny. This novel in general though, every facet of the plot just worked and fit perfectly into place.

See why it's my favourite now? Haha


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2009)

Tuesday I went on a Murakami binge and bought 5 of his books...

his memoir ; *What I Talk About When I Talk About Running* anyone read this one yet? 

*Dance Dance Dance*
*The Elephant Vanishes*
*South of the Border West Of The Sun*
*A Wild Sheep Chase*

any recommendations on what one to read first?


----------



## Pan-on (Apr 9, 2009)

Iv started norwegian wood, very good so far although im not far into it.


----------



## Batman (Apr 10, 2009)

I just finished After Dark. It was ok. Will nothing satisfy me after Kafka on the Shore??


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 10, 2009)

pfft said:


> his memoir ; *What I Talk About When I Talk About Running* anyone read this one yet?



I really wanna read this one -- I'm gonna go grab it from the store after all this crappy coursework is over.



> I just finished After Dark. It was ok. Will nothing satisfy me after Kafka on the Shore??



If you haven't read _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_...do eet now! One of my favourites.


----------



## Batman (Apr 10, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> If you haven't read _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_...do eet now! One of my favourites.



My libraries don't seem to have either. Are they relatively new?

What about Suptnik Sweetheart & Norwegian Wood?? Any good?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 10, 2009)

_Hard-Boiled_ (English translation) came out in 1991, if we trust Wiki. You should check other places for it, it's a lovely read.

My spoiler-free thoughts on it are here.

I haven't read SS, but _Norwegian Wood_ is one of my all-time favourite books. One thing you should be warned about, however, is that it's also the most atypical of Murakami's work. Very little surreal goodness going on; it's done in a much more deliberately realist style. (I seem to remember an interview in which Murakami mentions that it was his personal challenge to see if he could write a good book in a realist style, and thus outside his comfort zone.) This is probably why it rocketed him to fame in Japan -- it's more accessible than his normal weirdness. I loved it because I personally believe it to be even more intimate with fleshing out characters than his usual stuff, and characters/their emotional landscape is pretty much my biggest interest when it comes to reading fiction.


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2009)

Batman said:


> I just finished After Dark. It was ok. Will nothing satisfy me after Kafka on the Shore??


norwegian is the next best book after kafka imo. after dark was the worst murakami book I have ever read. 



Dream Brother said:


> I really wanna read this one -- I'm gonna go grab it from the store after all this crappy coursework is over.


I was so tempted to stray from Master and Margarita as soon as I read the foreward in it. 
It sounds fantastic... 
soon enough I will get my hands on a murakami either before or after I read somerset maugham...

i hope you do get it!


----------



## Batman (Apr 10, 2009)

Sweet. Norwegian Wood is on the way.  Thx guys.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 3, 2009)

Done with _What I Talk About When I Talk About Running_. Solid read. It actually served as a catalyst for my return to training -- just did some time on the rowing machine. It also has some interesting tidbits on what Murakami regards as the essential facets of a writer.


----------



## Tyrael (May 3, 2009)

I bought Wind-Up Bird Chronicles the other day.


----------



## sel (May 3, 2009)

I haven't ran for near a month now actually and even more time's passed since I've wrote anything half decent. I think I'll have to pick this up


----------



## Soziopath (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm almost trough his oeuvre. From his novels, I missed the trilogy of the rat (it seems the books, except wild sheep chase, are not easy to get in Austria), and Dance Dance Dance. 
From his short stories, I only missed "after the quake".

I started in March with After Dark, which I found at a garage sale...I was more than amazed. I almost love every book, except for "Kafka on the shore", which is only good...I simply can't stand Kafka, he's annoying me.

Murakami is not limited to write about people and their relations(hips), but I like him best, when he does.
I love the way he designs his main figures. Regardless, which strange things happen to them, they (almost) always act like humans do: Sometimes too impulsive, sometimes too hesitant, sometimes just right.


----------



## pfft (Jun 11, 2009)

oh yeah; i forgot to say I finished reading The Elephant Vanishes; pretty great. 
my fav stories were the 100 percent perfect girl one, the silence one, the first one which was basically wind up.... and then i liked the rest alright.

i am so jealous my sister is reading Underground before me!


----------



## sel (Jun 11, 2009)

Was my friends birthday the other day who's a Marathon Runner, so went and got him the Running book. Since it was buy one, get one half off, I also bought one for me, Southwest of the border or something like that.

As I was paying at the till, the cashier started asking me about Murakami and we started having a pretty awesome chat about him and all that. When I got my change I had to leave though, which I really didn't want to do. Felt like just staying there all day just talking to this random stranger -- but the queue was long behind me -- and I had to leave.

Oh well.


----------



## Cinna (Jun 12, 2009)

Currently reading *Norwegian Wood* after I've read *Hard-boiled Wonderland*,* Kafka at the Shore* and _*Wind-up Bird*_. I can't choose a favourite book. Everything he writes is amazing in a different way and always eye-opening; to me at least.

The next ones I want to read is _*After Quake*_, _*After Dark*_ and *Dance Dance Dance*


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

Finished Sputnik Sweetheart a while ago; starting to read Dance Dance Dance.

His work is influencing my own writings profoundly.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 12, 2009)

His work influenced the mood of my first person writing as well.


----------



## Pan-on (Jun 12, 2009)

sel said:


> Was my friends birthday the other day who's a Marathon Runner, so went and got him the Running book. Since it was buy one, get one half off, I also bought one for me, Southwest of the border or something like that.
> 
> As I was paying at the till, the cashier started asking me about Murakami and we started having a pretty awesome chat about him and all that. When I got my change I had to leave though, which I really didn't want to do. Felt like just staying there all day just talking to this random stranger -- but the queue was long behind me -- and I had to leave.
> 
> Oh well.



I bought the running book a little while and I started reading it a couple of days ago, its pretty interesting.

About the cashier, same thing happend when I bought hardboiled, love conversations about books.


----------



## Juli (Jun 13, 2009)

So I've just finished Norwegian Wood and it was once again a fantastic read. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Naokos death caught me by surprise, it came so all of a sudden I had to read the page several times. 
But Torus grieving, wandering through Japan, was beautifully written. 




Any recommendations on what I should read next? So far I've read Kafka, Hard-boiled Wonderland, Wind-up Bird and South of the Border, West of the Sun. I'm currently reading Blind willow, sleeping women but I'd like to start with another novel additionally.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 27, 2009)

Just started _A Wild Sheep Chase_.

As expected, I'm hooked already.


----------



## Beowulf (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you know a place where I should start Haruki Murakami. I read the first chapter of Norwegian Wood and I was blown away. Can you guys help me find a starting point with this author? Also if you have good book recommendations please send me a visitor's message or a PM. Thank you very much. 

I do not really hang around these parts of the forum, and even at that I am more of a lurker. Look at my join date then post count . So any help would be very appreciated in finding good books to read, not just about this author but in general. It's summer, and writing and reading are my weakest subjects. Well not writing or reading that much. I always pass the 90 mark but I believe I can do better. I love writing btw, though thats partially 'cause I am in love...


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 27, 2009)

Norwegian Wood is a fine starting point.


----------



## pfft (Jun 28, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Just started _A Wild Sheep Chase_.
> 
> As expected, I'm hooked already.



wasn't this book connected to Dance Dance Dance? or someone was saying something like that...

cuz I have dance dance dance, and wild sheep... but i cant figure out which one to read first.


----------



## sel (Jun 28, 2009)

Dance Dance Dance is a sequel to A Wild Sheep Chase, but in the way that you don't have to have read the former to understand the latter but since you have it -- you might as well.

In fact, it's actually part of a series in which the first two books haven't been translated into english.


----------



## Beowulf (Jun 29, 2009)

...


----------



## Cinna (Jun 30, 2009)

Juli said:


> So I've just finished Norwegian Wood and it was once again a fantastic read.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to agree with you Juli. Norwegian Wood left me breathless and is perfect in every aspect. I've read Kafka, Wind-Up, Hard-Boiled and I must say Norwegian was his best so far.





I read "After The Quake", but I must say I like novels more than short stories. Started South of the Border today. Good so far. 

Do you guys know that there will be a ? According to IMDB it's scheduled for 2010 and the line up is as follows:

Naoko - Rinko Kikuchi


Toru - Ken'ichi Matsuyama (Yes, the guy who was "L" in the Death Note Movies)


Nagisawa - Tetsuji Tamayama


Midori - Kiko Mizuhara


Reiko Ishida - Reika Kirishima


Kizuki - Kengo Kora


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 2, 2009)

My collection so far <3


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 2, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> My collection so far <3



awesome, I have norwegian wood and hardboiled but my edition of what I talk about when I talk about running is hardback.


----------



## Cinna (Jul 3, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> My collection so far <3



I still need to read A wild Sheep Chase, Dance Dance Dance & What I Talk About...

And my local library is keeping me from buying books.
After the Quake and South of the border I borrowed from there 

I think I should also take a picture of my collection.

Am I the only one exited about the movie?


----------



## pfft (Jul 3, 2009)

^ I knew about the movie and I even talked to Dream Brother about it a longish time ago... or it seems like it was awhile ago.

and OMG at your collection Dream Brother!
its coming along nicely.

If i could ; I would take a pic of my murakami collection too 

But I am not really that excited about the film; although I am interested in it still.


----------



## Cinna (Jul 3, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ I knew about the movie and I even talked to Dream Brother about it a longish time ago... or it seems like it was awhile ago.
> 
> and OMG at your collection Dream Brother!
> its coming along nicely.
> ...



I wonder what it will be like. I hope they do a good job on it and it keeps that mood of the book. I hope they don't ruin it.

Did Murakami publish a book this year in Japan or am I mistaken?

*goes to take a picture right now 

What have you read so far?


----------



## pfft (Jul 3, 2009)

^ yeah he did release a new book Ichi Kyuu Hachi Yon aka 1984... 

I REALLY REALLY WANT IT! i wish I could read japanese ; _ ; 

and I am also hoping they keep to some semblance of the books soul essence. who knows how it will pan out. 

I do know that a short film exists of one of his short stories from Elephant Vanishes too... the one about the 100% perfect girl. 

and I have read 

Kafka
Wind Up 
Norwegian
Elephant 
After Dark 
Hard Boiled
right now I am in the middle of reading Wild Sheep 

and I own still yet havent read; Dance Dance Dance , After the Quake, South of the Border West of the Sun , What I think about When I think about Running... and thats it I think... not sure atm 

I could own one other one.

what about you? same question


----------



## Cinna (Jul 3, 2009)

^
I wish I could read it, too, but I have yet to finish his english works, so it's alright. I wonder how long it'll take for it to be translated, though...Also, I am trying to learn it, but I haevn't come across a language this different (and complicated o_O)

I haven't read Elephant yet, but I'll keep an eye open for that short flim.

Here is my collection. Currently I am on South of the Border. It's going quite smooth and it really gripping as usual.  Oh yes, two copies (Quake and Border) are from the library as I had mentioned, but I'll probably get my own copies with time. I just can't afford to buy as many as I want to read 

​
I couldn't find my copy of Norwegian Wood, I've read that one as well. The next ones I want to attack are "After the Dark" and "Dance Dance Dance". I have also been thinking of reading "Tales of the Genji" It was mentioned in Kafka, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## pfft (Jul 3, 2009)

^ Tale of Genji is really REALLY GOOD! I read the Seidensticker translation... 

I would consider re-reading it sometime...  

What I want to read is the Gas Attack book (title escapes me atm) but i want to own all Murakami books. 

WHO doesn't ?   

I didn't care for After Dark of all the murakami books I have read; I like that one the least. 

BUT sometime I might re-read it to see if I get a different feel from it.

AND murakami has seriously made me want to read Doestoyevsky, Rudin, Fitzgerald, and more of his books. ALSO he made me want to check out some of the music he mentions in his novels.

He makes me want to do all sorts of things tbh.


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 3, 2009)

The gas attack book was titled _Underground wasn't it_? Haven't read it either but I'd like to.

Has anybody else here read _Sputnik Sweetheart_? It's the last Murakami I read and I really enjoyed. It's not at the same level as Kafka, DDD and NW, but the characters are brilliant as ever and the concept is trademark Murakami. The length (It's only a couple of hundred pages) put me off buying it at first, but I'm very glad I did now.

Might get a picture up of my collection at some point, although my brother is borrowing Kafka and my friend Wind-Up Bird Chronicles so they're not all together at the moment.


----------



## Cinna (Jul 3, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ Tale of Genji is really REALLY GOOD! I read the Seidensticker translation...
> 
> I would consider re-reading it sometime...
> 
> ...



 Then I'll borrow it. It's just so super thick, but the stories that were briefly mentioned in Kafka were really appealing. And yes, I totally understand you. I also want to read about the greek philosophers. And The great Gatsby. Yes, murakami makes you want to do all sorts of things, thats true. It's funny when I am reading his books, it's like I know him and I talked about things from my life and he went and wrote the story. I always get this creepy, but nice feeling. I wonder how he does that.

I always though "After Dark" was the one with the gas attack. I din't like "Quake" so much. It ws good, but it was short stories afterall. Then it is "Underground" we both mean. I found it on amazon.

I also read Catcher in the Rye because of him. Everybody said he is the Salinger of our time and I wanted to know what exactly they meant.



Trunkten said:


> The gas attack book was titled _Underground wasn't it_? Haven't read it either but I'd like to.
> 
> Has anybody else here read _Sputnik Sweetheart_? It's the last Murakami I read and I really enjoyed. It's not at the same level as Kafka, DDD and NW, but the characters are brilliant as ever and the concept is trademark Murakami. The length (It's only a couple of hundred pages) put me off buying it at first, but I'm very glad I did now.
> 
> Might get a picture up of my collection at some point, although my brother is borrowing Kafka and my friend Wind-Up Bird Chronicles so they're not all together at the moment.



I haven't read Sputnik yet either. Oh my, the list is long, but I want to enjoy it so I won't rush. I usually take really long when reading his books and always marking stuff and quotes.

And yest, you should post a picture too as soon as you can


----------



## pfft (Jul 3, 2009)

^ @ TRunkten  I believe it was titled that... my sister dared to show it to me when she came down ; _ ; 

she knows I want to own it too.   its a race between us; who owns all murakami first. 

I wish I owned sputnik


----------



## Cinna (Jul 3, 2009)

You mean she owns it already, but won't give you? Thats mean


----------



## pfft (Jul 3, 2009)

Anon said:


> awesome, I have norwegian wood and hardboiled but my edition of what I talk about when I talk about running is hardback.


 I have what I talk about when I talk about running in hardback too.  



Cinnayumm said:


> Then I'll borrow it. It's just so super thick, but the stories that were briefly mentioned in Kafka were really appealing. And yes, I totally understand you. I also want to read about the greek philosophers. And The great Gatsby. Yes, murakami makes you want to do all sorts of things, thats true. It's funny when I am reading his books, it's like I know him and I talked about things from my life and he went and wrote the story. I always get this creepy, but nice feeling. I wonder how he does that.
> 
> I always though "After Dark" was the one with the gas attack. I din't like "Quake" so much. It ws good, but it was short stories afterall. Then it is "Underground" we both mean. I found it on amazon.
> 
> I also read Catcher in the Rye because of him. Everybody said he is the Salinger of our time and I wanted to know what exactly they meant.


 yeah underground I have been wanting to read for a long time now. I am still wondering if anyone here has read it yet; and I am too lazy to read through the entire thread again just to find out. (at least right now I cannot) 



Cinnayumm said:


> You mean she owns it already, but won't give you? Thats mean


 
yeah she owns it already. We both are collecting murakami seperately; since we both like to own our own books.


----------



## ScaryRei (Jul 11, 2009)

I've read Norwegian Wood a long time ago.  It was my first Murakami book.  Recently, I read the Wind-up Bird Chronicles and was very impressed by Jay Rubin's translation, despite all the editing he had to do.  And about a month ago, I found my old copies of the Wild Sheep Chase (羊をめぐる冒険-上下), so I plan on re-reading those again.

I really want to read 1Q84, but they don't have it at the Japanese bookstore in my area and I don't want to have to special order them.


----------



## Cinna (Jul 11, 2009)

pfft said:


> yeah underground I have been wanting to read for a long time now. I am still wondering if anyone here has read it yet; and I am too lazy to read through the entire thread again just to find out. (at least right now I cannot)
> 
> yeah she owns it already. We both are collecting murakami seperately; since we both like to own our own books.



If I were you I'd sneakily take it out her room 



ScaryRei said:


> I've read Norwegian Wood a long time ago.  It was my first Murakami book.  Recently, I read the Wind-up Bird Chronicles and was very impressed by Jay Rubin's translation, despite all the editing he had to do.  And about a month ago, I found my old copies of the Wild Sheep Chase (羊をめぐる冒険-上下), so I plan on re-reading those again.
> 
> I really want to read 1Q84, but they don't have it at the Japanese bookstore in my area and I don't want to have to special order them.



Oh you can read japanese pek I am so envious!!! I wish I could read his work in japanese!!

I am currently reading Sputnik Sweetheart in German, because my library didn't have the english copy. I have to say it is really weird and the "Murakami-feel" is kind of not there. I am not an expert at translations and the such, but I think it is not particularly well done. Oh well.


----------



## ScaryRei (Jul 16, 2009)

Cinna said:


> I am currently reading Sputnik Sweetheart in German, because my library didn't have the english copy. I have to say it is really weird and the "Murakami-feel" is kind of not there. I am not an expert at translations and the such, but I think it is not particularly well done. Oh well.



You read German?  That's so cool.  I wish I could read German.  I'm sorry to hear that the German version of Sputnik Sweetheart lacks the 'Murakami-feel'.  I know how disappointing it can be when a translated work doesn't quite reflect the 'feel' that you were expecting.  It happened to me with Heinrich Heine, a German poet.  I first read one of his poems in Japanese and fell in love with it.  Wanting to read more of his works, I picked up an English version of his poetry and didn't like it at all.


----------



## sel (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, I remember studying some poems in Spanish class and only then I realised how difficult translating a piece of expressive literature must be, and how much is really missing from the end product.

Finished _South of the Border, West of the Sun_ about a week ago. Not my favourite of his, but not saying much since it's still very good -- reminding me why I love him so much.

I really pity for the author Ryu Murakami though. Today in a used bookstore I saw the word Murakami on the spine of a book, before excitedly picking it up. Reading closer, I then put it down with a disappoionted expression on my face. Must happen to the poor guy all the time.


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 22, 2009)

sel said:


> Yeah, I remember studying some poems in Spanish class and only then I realised how difficult translating a piece of expressive literature must be, and how much is really missing from the end product.
> 
> Finished _South of the Border, West of the Sun_ about a week ago. Not my favourite of his, but not saying much since it's still very good -- reminding me why I love him so much.
> 
> I really pity for the author Ryu Murakami though. Today in a used bookstore I saw the word Murakami on the spine of a book, before excitedly picking it up. Reading closer, I then put it down with a disappoionted expression on my face. Must happen to the poor guy all the time.



Haha that must be terrible, imagine being called shakespear.

I finished "What I talk about when I talk about running" the other day, great little read even if it wasn't a novel, it makes me want to have a conversation with him a lot.


----------



## sel (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been meaning to read that for quite a while actually considering I do it quite frequently. (Actually properly thinking about doing the marathon this april)

But yeah, he does seem like an awesome guy to have round for dinner or go to a bar with or something like that.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 24, 2009)

Why are most of Murakami characters so marooned?


----------



## Juli (Jul 24, 2009)

Cinna said:


> I am currently reading Sputnik Sweetheart in German, because my library didn't have the english copy. I have to say it is really weird and the "Murakami-feel" is kind of not there. I am not an expert at translations and the such, but I think it is not particularly well done. Oh well.



I don't think the translation is that bad, maybe it's just because you're not used to it..? ^^ All the Murakami Books I've read so far have been in German and the feeling was definitely there for me.. In fact..I actually don't really want to read them in English because my English is not so good and I'm afraid to "miss" something..(you know what I mean..? >_<)


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 24, 2009)

sel said:


> Yeah, I remember studying some poems in Spanish class and only then I realised how difficult translating a piece of expressive literature must be, and how much is really missing from the end product.
> 
> Finished _South of the Border, West of the Sun_ about a week ago. Not my favourite of his, but not saying much since it's still very good -- reminding me why I love him so much.
> 
> I really pity for the author Ryu Murakami though. Today in a used bookstore I saw the word Murakami on the spine of a book, before excitedly picking it up. Reading closer, I then put it down with a disappoionted expression on my face. Must happen to the poor guy all the time.



Actually, I've got a few mates at uni who are big Ryu Murakami fans. Had never heard of Haruki.


----------



## sel (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha, that's quite funny actually.


----------



## Dango (Jul 31, 2009)

I have most of his books on pdf format in my cell, and i read them on my way to school or work during a car ride. 

I've read most of his short stories, but haven't gotten around to reading the actual novels yet. 

A lot of people have recommended me Norwegian Wood, but its always out of stock in the bookshops. 

And I kind of don't want to start reading it on my cell. It really screws with my vision. :<


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been thinking about Murakami for some time... Which novel would be the best to start with? Norwegian Wood?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2009)

Norwegian Wood is his most "normal" work. So it might be a good place to start.


----------



## Dango (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, it seems the most popular, its been rec'd a dozen times by people I know.


----------



## sel (Sep 3, 2009)

Reading a book on a cell phone? Honestly that'd kill me -- even reading e-books on the PC is painful to my eyes.

And honestly, I guess anywhere is a good place to start considering that I've never been disappointed by anything I've picked up by him, though You couldn't go wrong with NW.


----------



## pfft (Sep 4, 2009)

start with something nontraditional like Wind-Up.


----------



## delirium (Sep 4, 2009)

pfft said:


> start with something nontraditional like Wind-Up.



lol was that sarcasm and I just missed it?


----------



## pfft (Sep 4, 2009)

no I was completely serious.  

 <--- this bitch makes everything serious.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 4, 2009)

Hm, I read Kafka first and it had me hooked. I rather enjoyed it because of the lack of normality. 

Almost finished with _HardBoiled_ and this one [in my opinion] has more humor in comparison to the rest; at least, it has a bit more humor you aren't ashamed to LOL at, whereas in his other novels it's the subtle, witty, caricatures of characters-humor.


----------



## Sagara (Sep 20, 2009)

Somewhat unrelated but does anyone know other authors who can blend metaphysical with physical as seamlessly as Murakami? I've heard about a David Mitchell but tbh he sounds like an awful rip-off of HM.

Also, my favourite Murakami is probably _Dance,Dance,Dance _. Odd but I find that book to be the easiest of all his books to read. _Norwegian Wood_ may have been more grounded but it packed such emotional punch, I didn't feel like leaving the house for days after reading it.

So those beginning your foray into his realm ought to start with _Dance, Dance ,Dance _. It pretty much epitomises Murakami's ability to capture the gravitas of a certain subject whilst still being extremely witty.


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2009)

I just finished _Kafka on the Shore_ about ten minutes ago.  I was curious if anyone here had any interpretations of the novel.  I hear you have to reread it multiple times to figure out a lot of the riddles, but while I'd love to do that eventually, right now I've got a lot of books on my reading docket and will be busy for some time, though I'd love to discuss it just the same.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd have to reread it to refresh my memory before posting any kind of interpretation. Really enjoyed the book, though. Definitely one of Murakami's best. 

I also second Sagara's nomination for _Dance, Dance, Dance_. Another clear winner.


----------



## sel (Sep 24, 2009)

Sagara, DDD is likewise my favourite book of his as well, even over Norweigian Wood.

And yes, I did get the feeling whilst reading Kafka that I'd have to re-read it at some point to look out for subtleties I wasn't conscious of originally. Given my horrific memory and the fact that I read it well over a year ago, you might have to start me off.


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2009)

My big question is the significance of the chapter, about halfway through the book, when the teacher comes forward and tells the story of how Nakata found her bloodstained towel from her period, and what the significance of this was in regards to his condition, and why the rest of the children can't remember the incident.  

Later we see that blood plays an important role in the novel.  Kafka and Nakata are covered in it after the murder of Johnnie Walker, Oshima has haemophilia, and Kafka drinks blood from Ms. Saeki while in that small village in the forest.  

Are there connections between the incidents?  Parallels?  And did the blood from the schoolteacher's period cause the incident during the war, and if it did, why?  And how is that related to the entrance being open?


----------



## Sagara (Sep 30, 2009)

So, I read _South Of The Border, West Of The Sun_ a couple of days ago. Not one of his better books TBH.


----------



## Juli (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, I also didn't enjoy it as much as for example Kafka or Hard boiled Wonderland. I can't go into detail though because it's been a while since I've read South or the border.. But I know that I felt it was too short.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2009)

I've picked up two of his works recently, Norwegian Wood and Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World.  I really really liked Norwegian Wood and with luck I'll be starting Hard Boiled today


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 1, 2009)

There is a band called Toru Okada.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2009)

Just started reading _Kafka on the Shore_. I know the story itself is radically different _NW_, but if it's of similar quality then it'll be one hell of a book.


----------



## martryn (Oct 1, 2009)

> Just started reading Kafka on the Shore. I know the story itself is radically different NW, but if it's of similar quality then it'll be one hell of a book.



Please, as you're reading, post in this thread about what you think of it.  I'm really looking for a discussion on it, and it's hard to find interpretations of the book online.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2009)

Fair enough; always happy to share my thoughts.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 1, 2009)

Hell, we could even make that book the subject of the new book club discussion, if you guys want. Would certainly give me an excuse to re-read it.


----------



## martryn (Oct 1, 2009)

> Hell, we could even make that book the subject of the new book club discussion, if you guys want. Would certainly give me an excuse to re-read it.



I'd read along parts of it to if it'd help facilitate discussion.  It's just hard to read a book like that and not discuss it with someone, in my opinion.  There is so much that could be subject to interpretation.  So many riddles that are left unsolved, though I feel the answers are there.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 2, 2009)

Martryn, I reserved a copy of _Kafka on the Shore_ from the library - I'll join in on the discussion as soon as I read it.  (Yeah, I'm too cheap to actually buy books these days - unless I really like it  )


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2009)

ScaryRei said:


> Martryn, I reserved a copy of _Kafka on the Shore_ from the library - I'll join in on the discussion as soon as I read it.  (Yeah, I'm too cheap to actually buy books these days - unless I really like it  )



I've its ebook right now. If you want, I can upload it for you.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 2, 2009)

^sweet!  Will you?  Thanks!


----------



## martryn (Oct 2, 2009)

> Martryn, I reserved a copy of Kafka on the Shore from the library - I'll join in on the discussion as soon as I read it.



Nothing wrong with taking advantage of the library.  I'd much rather buy a book than rent one, but that doesn't stop me from checking them out all the time when money is tight.  I practically lived in the university library the first two years of college.  I'd find a book and curl up in a corner somewhere and read for a few hours, then deliberately place it somewhere no one else would find it so it'd be there when I got back after class.


----------



## Sagara (Oct 2, 2009)

^ I do the same at bookstores to save money har har.

I'd love to participate in the discussion but it's been some ten months since I read_ Kafka On The Shore_ and while I loved it, said book is a bit too convoluted and heavy for me to re-read it any time soon.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 2, 2009)

Picked up _Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman_ today, on a whim.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2009)

How good are Haruki's chances of winning the Nobel Prize this year?


----------



## delirium (Oct 9, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Picked up _Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman_ today, on a whim.



Has some of my favorite short stories in there. Birthday Girl. Chance Traveler. Where I'm Likely To Find It. Kidney Shaped Stone That Moves Everyday.

Knocks the wind out of me.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 11, 2009)

They're really good, aren't they? Would love to have used them for the bookclub (going through the short stories one by one and discussing them after each one) but not many people seem to have the book. My favourite so far is _A Folklore for my Generation_, but I haven't got to most of the stories you mentioned yet. I did read _Birthday Girl_, but I wasn't sure what it all meant...


----------



## delirium (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, the ones I mentioned are at the very end. I did also like The Mirror, though. Not necessarily for its execution or anything but that it's simply a classic story of the monster within told from another culture's perspective. 

t-chan once told me about this anthropologist who believed that there are certain things that are universal and that Shakespeare's stories contain some of those universal truths. However, when she tried explaining the story of Hamlet to this tribal group they couldn't understand the idea of betrayal and other themes and they thought why would the man pretend to be something? A witch must have hexed him!

It makes me think what truths are universal regardless of culture? Was The Mirror written from such truths or was it a product of the mingling of multiple cultures?

As for Birthday Girl, I thought that it was a story about desires. Especially towards the end where she's describing her current status. It sounds nice on paper, nice family, kids, car etc but I get this feeling of a lack of passion. Like she has regrets. Then there's the line where the person she's talking to says they don't know what they would have wished for and she replies with, "Then you've already _made_ your wish." while on the page before she said that her wish, at that point, had only come half true.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2009)

I finished reading Hard-Boiled Wonderland last week.  What a wonderful novel


----------



## blue berry (Oct 16, 2009)

When I read norwegian wood I was spitting. WHY THE FUCK DID TORU HAVE TO GO AND HAVE SEX WITH REIKO 

Sputnik Sweetheart I quite liked too.


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 16, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> When I read norwegian wood I was spitting. WHY THE FUCK DID TORU HAVE TO GO AND HAVE SEX WITH REIKO
> 
> Sputnik Sweetheart I quite liked too.



At first I was also confused because of it. xD


----------



## sel (Oct 16, 2009)

My two cents on that whole bit from a previous post.

That was definitely unexpected though.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I put it down to her being his only living memory of Naoko, I mean she was wearing her clothes at the time and played that song which had had such a profound effect on him & Naoko.


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 16, 2009)

sel said:


> My two cents on that whole bit from a previous post.
> 
> That was definitely unexpected though.



Eh Naoko. I've enjoyed _Norwegian Wood_ a lot, but there was something disturbing about Naoko. Reading about her was just irritating.


----------



## stardust (Oct 17, 2009)

Coincidentally enough, I'm currently reading through Norwegian Wood. At the part where Toru visits Midori's father in the hospital. So far, it certainly is different from the other Murakami books I've read~ but then again, I only got into him less than a month ago, and have only read Kafka on the Shore and The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle. Well, so far.


----------



## Sagara (Oct 17, 2009)

sel said:


> My two cents on that whole bit from a previous post.
> 
> That was definitely unexpected though.



That's what I theorised as well. But the question is, why the fuck did _she_
sleep with Watanabe? That was the only (sex) scene that I felt bordered on wanton and unnecessary. 

On a separate note, the actors for the Norwegian Wood don't fit their respective characters at all ><


----------



## stardust (Oct 17, 2009)

Finished Norwegian Wood several hours ago, so I can take part in the discussion now. I assume she slept with him because it felt like the 'right thing' to do at the time. They also probably knew that they were never going to see each other again. I like Sel's interpretation of it, too. Reiko knew how much Toru adored Naoko, and was fully aware that she was wearing her clothes. She even told Toru that she was wearing Naoko's clothes, and went as far as saying that that was her suicide note of sorts. Which I find pretty odd, by the way. Whether she planned to sleep with him or not, I suppose that's up for debate. It doesn't seem like Reiko would plan to do something like that, but I think she's a pretty suspicious person at any rate. Was I the only person who felt like that?


----------



## blackbird (Oct 18, 2009)

Reading _South of the Border, West of the Sun_. 

Haven't gotten far but I hope he digs deeper than the thick romance layer he's currently at.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 23, 2009)

Azhra said:


> Reading _South of the Border, West of the Sun_.
> 
> Haven't gotten far but I hope he digs deeper than the thick romance layer he's currently at.



I bought this yesterday, and finished it in two sittings at separate coffee shops that afternoon.

Possibly my favourite Murakami already. I can't really put my finger on why that is, but it was just one of those books I had to finish. I remember DB I think it was, describing one of Murakami's books as so good he had to slow down so as not to finish it too quickly. That's what I wanted to do with South of the Border, but I couldn't. I _had_ to finish it there and then. I found it was just one of those books you connect with; Murakami captures the ordinary persons mind and feelings better than any other author I can think of.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _for those that have finished Kafka on the Shore_ 




I have so many things to discuss about it but one specific part that really stood out for me was the second 'The Boy named Crow' chapter where Johnnie Walker is talking to the Boy named Crow. I'm trying to get my head around what the deeper meaning behind it was. 

Was it meant to be the metaphor for Kafka killing his father? Is Johnnie Walker a concept like Colonel Sanders? Or is he just some evil person? What is Johnnie's relationship to Kafka's father? Is the Boy named Crow = Kafka? Does Johnnie blowing that whistle has anything to do with that worm monster that crawled out of Nakata's corpse? Blargh


----------



## pfft (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The boy named crow is apart of kafka from what I can tell. Also (foggy memory) from what I recall Johnnie Walker did represent Kafka's father and him fulfilling the prophecy of killing his father; however was johnnie walker the cat killing monster actually kafka's father? I think it was kafka's fathers body, but the man johnnie walker was some other entity inside him. 




SHIT i need to grab that book and flip through it to give a better input.


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2009)

Start this conversation and I'll join in tomorrow, when I get back home and can reread the appropriate passages.  

Aren't they still doing the book club thing for Kafka on the Shore.  I haven't seen it pop up at all on the New Post button so I haven't checked.  I was really looking forward to that discussion.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha Martryn, the bookclub discussion has been going for a while now, and it's still on the first page of the forum: here

(Pew, you should feel free to post questions like that on the bookclub thread -- even though we're discussing specific segments, people can talk about any part of the book as long as it's spoiler tagged.)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh my bad, I wasn't sure since the chapter in question is near the end and the book club isn't up to that stage yet. 

Will do, Brother-san


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 27, 2009)

No biggie. Respect for the set, by the way -- _Shin Angyo Onshi_ was awesome, one of my favourite series'.


----------



## Catags (Nov 5, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> No biggie. Respect for the set, by the way -- _Shin Angyo Onshi_ was awesome, one of my favourite series'.



Hear hear. Koreans are AWEsome.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Time to ressurect this thread....

I've just read my first Murakami, _Norweigan Wood_. 

Not bad. But a bit predictable.

Before finishing I bought two more of his books, _The Wind Up Bird Chonicle_ and _Underground_ (if that counts.) I had a few books to choose from, but I settled on _WUB_ because it opens with spaghetti. I like spaghetti, and I can't fail to like a story that makes me think about it.


----------



## Cinna (Feb 22, 2010)

WUB is one hell of a book. I am about to start re-reading it 

And Underground is so touching, scary, interesting all in one. It left me terrified when getting into trains.

There is a NW movie coming out btw. Here are some stills:


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2010)

And now I've finished _Wind Up Bird Chronicle._ 

I'm starting _After Dark,_ and I hope to get _Kafka on the Shore_ soon after.


----------



## Pan-on (Mar 4, 2010)

im reading "the elephant vanishes" collection of short stories, they are all fairly different and I like some more than others but they have that air all Murukami's stuff and I would recommend them.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 4, 2010)

I considering purchasing one of his novels, which would you suggest I buy?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I considering purchasing one of his novels, which would you suggest I buy?



_Norweigan Wood_ is easy enough to get into.


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2010)

What's the best book to break me into Murakami?

Someone I kind of look up to cites him as his favorite author. He was going to let me borrow the Wind Up Bird Chronicle, but I heard it's his best work, and I want to read other stuff before I move onto his magnus opus


----------



## Pan-on (Mar 5, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> What's the best book to break me into Murakami?
> 
> Someone I kind of look up to cites him as his favorite author. He was going to let me borrow the Wind Up Bird Chronicle, but I heard it's his best work, and I want to read other stuff before I move onto his magnus opus



_norwegian wood_ if you want to get into his style without the surreal aspect his other work has, or _hardboiled wonderland and the end of the world._

alternatively start with a short story collection like _after the quake_ or _the elephant vanishes_


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 7, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> _Norweigan Wood_ is easy enough to get into.





Anon said:


> _norwegian wood_ if you want to get into his style without the surreal aspect his other work has, or _hardboiled wonderland and the end of the world._



I'm not necessarily looking for something simplistic or what will serve as the easiest transition. Although, if this is what you suggest regardless, then of course I'll consider it.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I'm not necessarily looking for something simplistic or what will serve as the easiest transition. Although, if this is what you suggest regardless, then of course I'll consider it.



_Norweigan Wood_ is also considered one of his best, and it's certainly not simplistic (though I found it a little predictable). It's the first one I read too. The only problem is that his usually work is more surrel; this was his first take at a realist novel, so it's not exacty representative of his other writings (though other themes like "broken" characters are present and correct).


----------



## delirium (Mar 7, 2010)

Norwegian Wood isn't simplistic, it's just more grounded in reality. You'll still get the same prose and interplay of interesting characters. You just won't get it with talking animals and psychics.


----------



## Pan-on (Mar 7, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I'm not necessarily looking for something simplistic or what will serve as the easiest transition. Although, if this is what you suggest regardless, then of course I'll consider it.



i dont mean its more simplistic that his other work, its just more...normal.

Basically it gets you used to his style while being more familiar in other ways, its also the book of his I read first.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah, I appreciate the clarification. I wasn't entirely sure what you meant with your initial comments. Sadly, I didn't have enough money to purchase _Norwegian Wood_ - due to my acquisition of _Carrion Comfort_ - though I was able to borrow it from my library on the way home. I imagine I'll start it tomorrow.


----------



## mow (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello. I'm moe, and I'm a Murakami fanboy. 

I like music too, so I always make OSTs when I'm reading a book. So I decided to make it a series. I finally go around to reading _South of The Border, West of The Sun_, and fell in love with it, despite it being horryfifying in the sense it paralled some of my own life experiences. Murakami has this way to weave magic and make everyone oh so human.

I decided to make a mixtape-companion to the book.  It lacks jazz, because to my ears all I heard was ambient/electronica, and this is how I felt when I was reading it.

Thought I'd pass it by here since Dream mentioned it on my FB

*

track listing:*

Hans Appleqvist - ...
Yuichiro Fujimoto - Lost Tape Found
Victor Bremon - First Encounters
Four Tet - Leila Came Around & We Watched A Video
Ochre - Lifewish
Air - Highschool Lover
Hans Appleqvist - Brems Berättelse Glacier Kan Du Inte Berätta Något
Wixel - Breaking Up Sucks
Vincent Gallo - Yes I'm Lonely
The World On Higher Downs - A muted Street song
Akira Kosemura - Nostalgia
David Newlyn - 9 More Miles
Wixel - distraction
Audio Safari - Transpose To October Sun
Orla Wren - She Smiles When He Calls Her Friend
Kettle - Little Duck, When Is Our Day?
Xela - Last Breath 
Alpha - Sometime Later
Telefon Tel Aviv - What It Was Will Never Again
Fennesz - Got to Move On
Tim Hecker - Incurably Optimistic
Boards of Canada - Tears From The Compound Eye

1h 15 mins. Hope you enjoy. If you liked it, I can up the mix for you. =)


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 23, 2010)

Moe <3

I've actually never read SOTBWOTS...damn, haha. I'll definitely pick it up at some point after seeing your love for it. It also has a lovely cover...but that goes for a lot of M books, I guess. *Wondering whether I should listen to the mix before or after reading it*

I still think the next MD mixtape should be something like this, songs inspired by literature. Would be rather badass.

Oh, and the collection so far:


----------



## sel (Apr 23, 2010)

Listening to that mix, I recall whilst reading the book really loving the manner in which he he started out the book describing his childhood. Can't really describe it adequately, but I seem to remember it being a delicate blend of wistfulness and detachment -- but the start of the mix sort of evoked those feeling just now.


----------



## mow (Apr 23, 2010)

Am, take a pic of your shelf dude, looks hella neat XD Totally with you about the MD mixtape, maybe I'll jump and do that one. Songs about characters/books etc. OR!

we can all pick a book the md has read, and everyone picks a song for it. will be hard, but well worth the while.

To be honest, Im just getting into Haruki. I mean i always read kafka which I loved, but nothing else. UAE bookstores are rubbish, so when my brother was coming here from the states, I asked him to bring me a couple dozen books, of them 3 for Haruki (Norwegian Wood, SoTB/WoTS & The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle) I just devoured them. 

Haha Abbas; When I read it, I instantly thought of Yui Fujimoto's Lost Tape Found. I dont think a song represents childhood more than that track


----------



## Santeira (Apr 25, 2010)

First read Murakami's work in 2006 and I became enamored and influenced by his writing. I have paperback editions Kafka on the Shore, Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World, After Dark, Norwegian Wood and a collection of his short stories. I also have soft-copies of all his works I think.

Murakami had me delved into things that I deemed unimportant before. Of all his works, my all time favorite is _Kafka on the Shore_. There's just something about this story that heartwarming and at the same time heartbreaking--something I can't place into words.

I'll post more about how I feel about his works later.


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> And now I've finished _Wind Up Bird Chronicle._
> 
> I'm starting _After Dark,_ and I hope to get _Kafka on the Shore_ soon after.



_Kafka_ is soooo damn Franz Kafka with a Murakami touch to it I just can't stop loving it. Though it was the first book I bought by Murakami and at first didn't like it as it made me confused as hell. Then started reading moe, and actually reread _Kafka_ not so long ago. It had a completely different feel in it now. I guess Murakami's aim was accomplished. I remember reading what he said about the book and it was something about it being different everytime you re-read it.

Atm reading Dance Dance Dance. Actually made me cry a few times already.

Have read All god's children can dance and am about to read Norwegian Wood next


----------



## Cinna (May 6, 2010)

i_nois_ said:


> _Kafka_ is soooo damn Franz Kafka with a Murakami touch to it I just can't stop loving it. Though it was the first book I bought by Murakami and at first didn't like it as it made me confused as hell. Then started reading moe, and actually reread _Kafka_ not so long ago. It had a completely different feel in it now. I guess Murakami's aim was accomplished. I remember reading what he said about the book and it was something about it being different everytime you re-read it.
> 
> Atm reading Dance Dance Dance. Actually made me cry a few times already.
> 
> Have read All god's children can dance and am about to read Norwegian Wood next



I am reading Dance Dance Dance, too. :33 Which chapter are you on? I am on Chapter 29
So far I have read everything by Murakami appart from A Wild Sheep Chase and all the works that haven't been translated yet, of course.


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2010)

Cinna said:


> I am reading Dance Dance Dance, too. :33 Which chapter are you on? I am on Chapter 29
> So far I have read everything by Murakami appart from A Wild Sheep Chase and all the works that haven't been translated yet, of course.



Huh, unfortunately I'm only around 10 or so. College forces me to read some mandatory books first. I don't mind tho Did dance Dance Dance make you mental at all? I know my friend turned into a crying pulp after finishing it.

I haven't read all that much, but I'll surely do so. I've even made a goal out of getting all Murakami's books. I seriously want to read What I talk about when I talk about running, as I'm a runner mysel. And as soon as 1Q84 comes out in English I might get itpek


----------



## Cinna (May 6, 2010)

i_nois_ said:


> Huh, unfortunately I'm only around 10 or so. College forces me to read some mandatory books first. I don't mind tho Did dance Dance Dance make you mental at all? I know my friend turned into a crying pulp after finishing it.
> 
> I haven't read all that much, but I'll surely do so. I've even made a goal out of getting all Murakami's books. I seriously want to read What I talk about when I talk about running, as I'm a runner mysel. And as soon as 1Q84 comes out in English I might get itpek



At one point it scared the crap out of me. Like really, I was about to sleep and I couldn't because I started hearing noises around the house and I was alone. But so far so good. I am wondering what is going to come, though.

Also my favourite books: kafka at the shore, wind up, norwegian and underground. "what i talk about..." is also pretty interesting, eventhough i don't run I could relate to a lot of things. you should read underground as well :3


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2010)

Cinna said:


> At one point it scared the crap out of me. Like really, I was about to sleep and I couldn't because I started hearing noises around the house and I was alone. But so far so good. I am wondering what is going to come, though.
> 
> Also my favourite books: kafka at the shore, wind up, norwegian and underground. "what i talk about..." is also pretty interesting, eventhough i don't run I could relate to a lot of things. you should read underground as well :3



I waaant to Read a report of a Polish writer on that incident, who experienced it personally. Back then I didn't even know what it was about

Hmm, my sister gave me norwegian for bday, and my gf gave me dance dance[ I love them soooo much for that]

And Kafka was sooo damn confusing, but when I got more experience with life it slightly changed how I see the book.


----------



## tgre (May 6, 2010)

cannot wait for his new book to be published in English (IQ84)

Although it's not going to be till 2011


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> cannot wait for his new book to be published in English (IQ84)
> 
> Although it's not going to be till 2011



It's 1Q84 actually, not IQ.

A referrence to Orwell's 1984. The Q is spelled as japanese 9 _kyu_


----------



## Santeira (Jun 12, 2010)

The 2011's English release 1Q84 is translated by Jay Rubin. The Peter Gabriel's translation is going to be released in 2012. I prefer Peter Gabriel's though.

Wishing it worth the wait.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2010)

1q84's chinese trans is out. I don't know if I should buy it or wait for Jay Rubin's. I've always enjoyed Jay Rubin's translation, but I don't feel like waiting for another year.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't wait to get it next year, I really hope it lives up to the standard his earlier books have


----------



## ScaryRei (Jun 15, 2010)

Santeira said:


> The 2011's English release 1Q84 is translated by Jay Rubin. The Peter Gabriel's translation is going to be released in 2012. I prefer Peter Gabriel's though.
> 
> Wishing it worth the wait.



I love Jay Rubin's translations!  

But wait, you said Gabriel's translation is going to be release in 2012... is Rubin doing volume one and Gabriel taking volume two?


----------



## Santeira (Jun 15, 2010)

ScaryRei said:


> I love Jay Rubin's translations!
> 
> But wait, you said Gabriel's translation is going to be release in 2012... is Rubin doing volume one and Gabriel taking volume two?



I love Rubin's too, it's just since I read Gabriel's version of Kafka that he becomes my preference. I read somewhere that Gabriel's translation is going to be released in 2012, but now I can't find the source. Maybe it's not true after all. 

1Q84 is going to be three volumes, first and second volumes by Jay Rubin and third volume by Peter Gabriel. 

Some news regarding 1Q84:


----------



## amorette (Jun 18, 2010)

I picked up his short story anthology, "The Elephant Vanishes" because I'd read one of the stories, "On seeing the 100% perfect girl one beautiful April morning" and that story was a part of this anthology.

I can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoyed every single short story in the anthology... But I've never tried any of his novels. I've heard that his short stories are better, though. What do you guys think? I'm thinking of trying one of his novels over the summer, but I'm not sure what to try.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 18, 2010)

His novels are lovely. I personally started with _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_, which I definitely recommend, but my personal favourite is _Norwegian Wood_, his most 'realistic' in style.


----------



## Pan-on (Jun 18, 2010)

His novels are as good as his short stories although they are more similar to each other than his short stories, _Kafka on the Shore _ and _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ anyway, _Norwegian Wood_ was similar in a way but obviously lacked the more surreal elements. I've yet to read _Wind-up Bird Chronicals_ but I have it now and will be reading it this summer.


----------



## amorette (Jun 18, 2010)

Maybe I'll just go on a Murakami reading spree this summer


----------



## Juli (Jun 22, 2010)

I've started reading his collection of short stories "Blind Willow Sleeping" on my daily way to work. Makes the tiresome bus drive go away so fast. <3


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2010)

Just bought the Chinese edition of 1Q84, Book 1 and 2 yesterday. :ho


----------



## Dango (Jun 28, 2010)

Is the chinese edition any much more cheaper? Or do they sell it at the same price?

Read A Wild Sheep Chase. It was.. futuristic in certain ways, magically confusing in others and overall needs to be read with an open mind.

Reading After Dark. Halfway through.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure. It's the first time I bought the chinese edition because I didn't want to wait for another year. I usually read Jay Rubin's translations. But I guess they should be cheaper, especially the simplified chinese edition from China.

I bought the Taiwan's paperback version from Popular Bookstore for RM100.10. 


I didn't like _A Wild Sheep Chase_ that much. _Kafka on the Shore_ is my favourite.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 25, 2010)

i'm reading Kafka on the Shore at the moment, and it's interesting. It's a whole lot more captivating than After Dark. I'm really curious about the guy who talks to cats, and what happened to Kafka since he woke up all fucked up. So yeah, that's how far I've gotten to this morning.


----------



## pfft (Jul 25, 2010)

^ took you long enough asshole.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 25, 2010)

lol omg i know right.
i still think the thickness is intimidating for a summer reading.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 26, 2010)

kafka on the shore:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 um, just finished the chapter where nakata kills johnnie walker. like,  what on earth is going on with that cat killa?

and that story about miss saeki and her lova made me  
and now they revealed the title of the novel in the novel. i'm intrigued. 

and there's no blood on nakata when he reported the murder. does that mean that for that moment he switched bodies with kafka? kafka killed?

and he can't talk to cats anymore, but can predict the future? what just happened in the last two chapters i've read?!


----------



## sel (Sep 14, 2010)

Currently halfway through his running book. I feel odd saying this since I've never not loved to bits anything he's written, but I find it really underwhelming. I'm not sure why, possibly because I just run tons myself. Really often during the book I've just found myself saying (or thinking), "yeah, I know." 

I remember a friend of mine in my Uni running club who joked that, "If there's one thing runners love doing more than running itself, it's talking about running." That's just the feeling I get from it. Or maybe I'm just more annoyed at him than I realised at the time when he said he's never had any serious running-related injuries that's sidelined him for a while. Bastard.

That said, I did really love the opening. To be fair though, I never generally tend to like non-fiction or autobiographical books, so I'm not judging him overly on this.


----------



## Juli (Nov 2, 2010)

I just ordered the German edition of 1Q84 (contains the first two books). The hardcover edition is with 32 € pretty expensive but I just can't wait any longer. >_>


----------



## Cinna (Nov 2, 2010)

Juli said:


> I just ordered the German edition of 1Q84 (contains the first two books). The hardcover edition is with 32 ? pretty expensive but I just can't wait any longer. >_>


Oh God, I have been thinking of doing that, too. Why is the cover so drab and grey, though?


----------



## Juli (Nov 6, 2010)

Cinna said:


> Oh God, I have been thinking of doing that, too. Why is the cover so drab and grey, though?



It's more silverish but it does look a little bit bland and huge next to my . XD


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2010)

1Q84 is disappointing. It lacks something that Kafka on the Shore and The Wind-up Bird Chronicle had that gets you hooked even though I'm not exactly sure what it's. I just know that I'm not keen to read book 3 after finishing the first 2 books.


----------



## sel (Jan 11, 2011)

Juli, is the German edition out already? The English won't be released until September this year as far as I'm aware.

Currently halfway through _The Wind-up Bird Chronicle_. Very much a fan of it so far.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 30, 2011)

I want to read his book "Norwegian Wood"..


----------



## pfft (Jan 30, 2011)

everyone wants to read norwegian wood first.. its his most normal book. It is a good book and I will dare say its almost great.. however if you want to experience murakami in his fill element Wind Up would be a better choice.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 30, 2011)

I've read Kafka on the Shore, Norwegian Wood, Wind-Up Bird in order.. NW & WUB were epic.. they are both _delicious_ in different ways.

I wanna watch Norwegian Wood's movie but can't find it on net


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

Reading After Dark at the moment, I find it utterly captivating.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm going to be called crazy here, but I loved "South of the border, west of the sun" most. I adored Kafka and the Wind-Up bird chronicle too, but there's something about South that REALLY captivated me. Any other fans here? :>


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2011)

It's a great book

but yeah Wind Up Bird Chronicle is quite possibly his best

although Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World is my favorite of his.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 17, 2011)

I never read Hard Boiled. :< Really should do that soon!


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 17, 2011)

My favourite might actually be _Sputnik Sweetheart_. _Norwegian Wood_ and _Hard-Boiled_ are also up there, though. 

I'm currently reading _1Q84_, it seems pretty good so far.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh hell yes, Sputnik. <3 I absolutely love that one too.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't wait to read through all his bibliography.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

It's pretty much worth it

I haven't read all of it only most of it but I'm close


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the surreal atmosphere in some of his books and I love the stark reality he paints in others. It's good to have a writer who can do both. :33

Yes, definitely going to read some more Murakami soon.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 19, 2011)

A Haruki Murakami thread, i love his books. 

So far i have only read the Wind Up Bird Chronicle and Har Boiled, he is an mazing wiriter, and i love his characters, May Kasahara being my favorite one,  and the athompheres he manges to create.
I'm planning to read Sputnik Sweetheart soon, and i want to get Norwegian Wood,


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like Norwegian Wood for what it is.  It's the first Murakami book that I read so maybe that's why I'm fond of it.


----------



## pfft (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone checked out or seen anything on the movie version of Norwegian Wood?  They talked about it recently (after having forgotten one was being made) and I believe its scheduled for american release early next year..

anyways i guess imma try to watch it but more importantly


I just wanted to share that I am going to start reading 1Q84, having gotten it for a birthday present.. 
Its been on my wishlist since coming out.  MY GOD ITS HUGE! ITS BEAUTIFUL!  

cannot wait to get started on it. 

I have to now put Wind Up on the back burner.. 

idk if anyone else is feeling this way but I am on this murakami tirade again having decided to re-read a few of his works.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

wait hold on

why is Wind Up on the back burner of all books


----------



## pfft (Dec 22, 2011)

lol I dont mean it like that.. 

I only put it down in order to read my new book as soon as possible then I will go back to re-reading WInd up. 

I love Wind up.. its probably the second most loved book I have ever read by him after Kafka.  Sure most people will say Norwegian is the best of all his books but while I may love it it doesnt touch me in the same way as wind up and kafka.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah Wind Up definitely sticks with you

the final scene with May and Toru together is one of the most emotionally affecting scenes I've ever read and I can't explain why at all it just really affects me


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 25, 2011)

Ah, I'm also about to read 1Q84. Very excited to start it


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

Honestly, I think Norwegian Wood is a bit overrated because it's less surreal than his other books. I actually think it's #4 on my favorites list of Murakami.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 1, 2012)

pfft said:


> Has anyone checked out or seen anything on the movie version of Norwegian Wood?  They talked about it recently (after having forgotten one was being made) and I believe its scheduled for american release early next year...



The film adaption is terrific. Rinko Kikuchi delivered a very good performance, as always.

At times, the film feels slightly disjointed when you compare it to the book, but overall, it's a very good adaption. Definitely one of the more respectable book adaptions in quite some time.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 2, 2012)

So far I've only read Norweigian Wood. I was never a fan of reading so only recently did I decide to immerse myself into books. I decided to start with Murakami and picked Norweigian Wood first because it's said to be the most 'mellow and normal' of his works. It was an interesting read, to be honest. It brought me to a different place and made me feel things I couldn't explain. It was a great experience! The ending was a bit weird for me (and it even scarred me for some time lol) but I don't regret reading it at all.

Now, I'm reading Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World. It's very confusing because of the unfamiliar concepts introduced. I'm not used to accepting thing as is, just because the writer said so; however, as pages go by, I'm starting to get the hang of it! :3 After this, I want to read Sputnik Sweetheart, Kafka on the Shore, and Wind-Up Bird Chronicle.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2012)

This guy's a bloody genius. I can't even explain why I like his style so much...it's so different.

I think I'm going to pick up Norwegian Wood next.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't find 1Q84 in the libraries of my city, and i so much want to read it.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2012)

Finished reading Norwegian Wood today. Read back a couple of pages and I'm surprised that many people were surprised about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naoko's death. The way it was executed it certainly was a surprise (I had to read those opening lines a couple of times to be sure I wasn't seeing things), but I was expecting it to happen eventually.


 

I ordered South of the Border, West of the Sun and Sputnik Sweetheart this afternoon. They should arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

People keep recommending me Haruki Murakami, and I basically postpone this whenever I find somethingelse on my own. Which book should I start reading first? I could have read the whole thread, but I am too lazy.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 29, 2012)

Norwegian Wood, if you're not in the mood for something surreal. It's Murakami's most "normal" work according to basically everyone.
But if you want something surreal, then you can go with Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World for example. It's the first book I read from him and I love it.
Though I say surreal, those work of his also feel real, but this is the easier way for me to describe them.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm falling in love with Norwegian Wood  .


----------



## Sonikk (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmmm:
These are the ones I'v read: 
And the rating I would give to them is:
A Wild Sheep Chase:6/10 Didnt realy like it, maybe because I first started reading dance dance dance. 
Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World: 5.5/10 Got bored at some moments.
Norwegian Wood: 9/10 Enjoyed reading the whole book till the end. Finished reading the book in 1 day quit amazing for me 
Dance Dance Dance:9/10 Also one of my favourites of Haruki Murakami.
South of the Border, West of the Sun: 8/10 Realy enjoyed this one. 
The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle: 9/10 
Sputnik Sweetheart: 8/10
Kafka on the Shore: 8.5/10
After Dark:7.5/10


----------



## Momoka (Mar 26, 2012)

Every time I read them, I get too depressed or feel that a hole had been punched through my head.

Thanks, Murakami.


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2012)

^ lol are you reading the same books I've read? thats never happened to me mate you must get depressed very easily.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe.

But I feel a breeze through my head now so...


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2012)

momoka, what books have you read? can you elaborate more on what exactly made you feel this way.. just wondering.. 

also lol enjoy that breeze


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2012)

Is After Dark another title for 1Q84?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

No that's a different book entirely


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2012)

So I've gotten a tasty lick of Murakami with IQ84, which book should I go for next?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World
Kafka on the Shore
The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle
Norwegian Wood

not in that order but any of these is a good place to start.


----------



## pfft (Mar 28, 2012)

Andreas motherfucking read Kafka or Wind Up next! 

 ya dig!?!?!?!


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2012)

Kafka's probably a book I wouldn't reccomend a Murakami noob, but was the first one for me and I got hooked up immediately

After Dark anyone?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just ordered Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman in english. Was for a good price and was the last one on stock.


----------



## pfft (Mar 29, 2012)

I read after dark and it wasn't exactly as satisfying to me.. which is why I would never recommend it to a murakami noob..  I was hooked in by Kafka first and its still one of the most influential books of his that changed me for the better. 
It's also the first book that I sent to a really good friend of mine so that he too may read it and know murakami's awesomeness. 

I will definitely have to re-read after dark again in hopes of changing my mind about it but didnt care all that much about it.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2012)

pfft said:


> I read after dark and it wasn't exactly as satisfying to me.. which is why I would never recommend it to a murakami noob..  I was hooked in by Kafka first and its still one of the most influential books of his that changed me for the better.
> It's also the first book that I sent to a really good friend of mine so that he too may read it and know murakami's awesomeness.
> 
> I will definitely have to re-read after dark again in hopes of changing my mind about it but didnt care all that much about it.



Kafka was my first, but I was rather young when I read it for the first time. After Dark is uite light and is a nice gateway murakami book imo. Not hardcore Murakami, yet a bit Tarantinoish, so it can deffinitely get some attention.

I'm much more influenced by Dance Dance Dance or South of the Border, West of the Sun.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2012)

Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World is a great one to start

or if you want just to see Murakami display his writing chops check out Norwegian Wood


----------



## Cinna (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally got my hands on 1Q84. After reading all his other books, then taking a long break I'm finally reading his newest work. Can't wait.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

It's quite the door stopper, but really good.


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm about halfway through Wild Sheep Chase?  Something like that.  Book is definitely Murakami, but I can't tell how much I like it yet.  Like I said, halfway through and it feels like I should only be 15%.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 28, 2013)

Cinna said:


> Finally got my hands on 1Q84. After reading all his other books, then taking a long break I'm finally reading his newest work. Can't wait.


Murakami recommends reading it twice and I concur. You should take a week break between though, to mull on the contents.


----------

